# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2012



## Geiras (31 Mar 2012 às 21:29)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões
*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2012 às 21:29)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sun 01 Apr 2012 06:00 to Mon 02 Apr 2012 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 31 Mar 2012 18:07
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal and Spain mainly for isolated large hail.









> ... Portugal and Spain ...
> 
> At 16 Z (31st March) the surface 10°C isodrosotherm moved well ashore and this onshore flow continues during the night before moist inflow relaxes as cyclonic vortex moves more to the east. Confidence is high that best BL moisture will be found from the Serra da Estrela (Portugal) to Sierra de Gredos and all the way to the Sierra Nevada (Spain) with dewpoints in the lower tens. Forecast soundings show drier air atop that moist surface layer, so daytime mixing may bring dewpoints down a few degrees. Further east, moisture becomes worse with highest values confined to the mountainous areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (1 Abr 2012 às 11:01)

Neste momento o radar do IM mostra uma linha de instabilidade a unir Portalegre e a região do litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa.






Nenhum modelo previu isto, portanto é difícil começar uma análise das previsões para hoje, quando esta já está errada, mas aqui fica a previsão do ECMWF para o período entre as 7 e as 19 horas de hoje:






Nota-se que finalmente o norte do país será atingido, hoje será um dia com instabilidade generalizada, o "sorteio" das células será hoje realizado em todo o país.

Nos dias seguintes, para segunda feira será um dia semelhante ao de hoje, e na terça feira, com o deslocamento da depressão para leste, só se prevê precipitação em Espanha e nas zonas raianas.

Depois de uma quarta feira relativamente calma, a partir de quinta prevê-se a chegada de ar frio, invulgarmente frio para a época, que dependendo do seu trajecto desde a zona do Reino Unido, tanto pode originar dois ou três dias de precipitação abundante, caso chegue ao oceano Atlântico, como prevê o ECMWF,






como pode originar uma entrada fria seca, como prevê, por exemplo, o BOM-ACCESS,






como, na opção para mim mais provável, pode ficar a meio termo, com a depressão em altura a deslocar-se de norte para sul ao longo da costa portuguesa, originando alguma precipitação e neve a cotas médias:


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Por aqui nada de nada, é impressionante, esta cidade terá alguma praga rogada??? Pelo radar passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 15:58)

Tarde com incremento geral da instabilidade, desde o Rio Douro até ao interior do Algarve. Melhor tempo mesmo só a norte do Rio Douro e no litoral do Algarve.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2012 às 16:16)

As horas do radar do IM estao ainda na hora antiga?


----------



## CptRena (1 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

Zapiao disse:


> As horas do radar do IM estao ainda na hora antiga?



Não. As horas no radar estão em modo universal, ou seja, UTC ou Zulu (HH:mmZ) que é para todos entenderem. Há pessoas que não sabem o que é o DST (Daylight Saving Time) por causa de, e não só, serem afectadas por tal mudança. Por exemplo, a Rússia mudou pela última vez para a hora de Verão o ano passado e ficou com esse fuso horário para o Inverno e Verão (i.e.: não mudam a hora)


----------



## mortagua (1 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde com incremento geral da instabilidade, desde o Rio Douro até ao interior do Algarve. Melhor tempo mesmo só a norte do Rio Douro e no litoral do Algarve.



sim é verdade mas eu estou mesmo a norte de Leiria e a célula vinda do interior (Figueiró dos vinhos) parecia forte e parecia que me iria trazer bastante chuva mas até agora, nada... começou a pouco a cair uns pingos, pouca coisa. Eu gostaria de saber se ainda poderei vir a ter algo hoje é que esta zona está péssima, não chove a muito, é sempre ao lado e a seca já se nota bem


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2012 às 23:19)

> Storm Forecast
> *Valid: Mon 02 Apr 2012 06:00 to Tue 03 Apr 2012 06:00 UTC*
> Issued: Sun 01 Apr 2012 20:38
> Forecaster: TUSCHY
> ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2012 às 16:36)

Pode ser que Abril siga esta tendência aqui no sul 
de acordo com a previsão a longo prazo do IM "provável que se mantenha a situação de seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental, no final de abril 2012, *mas com um desagravamento da sua severidade, mais significativo na região sul*"


----------



## madmario (2 Abr 2012 às 18:13)

Caros parceiros de forum, mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado pelo trabalho aqui desenvolvido.

O que acham que vamos ter, neste fim de semana prolongado, a partir de quinta feira, para a zona da Serra do Gerês ?

Sei que as previsões a tão longo prazo são o que são mas gostava na mesma de ouvir a vossa opinião.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Abr 2012 às 18:21)

madmario disse:


> Caros parceiros de forum, mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado pelo trabalho aqui desenvolvido.
> 
> O que acham que vamos ter, neste fim de semana prolongado, a partir de quinta feira, para a zona da Serra do Gerês ?
> 
> ...



Apenas tive tempo para ver a saída do GFS das 12h e sinceramente parece-me a saída mais favorável para vermos neve em cotas médias  do Inverno-Primavera de 2011/2012.Estou bastante esperançado que possas ver neve no Gerês! A partir de quinta e prolongando-se por sexta!


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 19:20)

> *Seca extrema afecta 57% de Portugal Continental*
> 
> No final de Março verificou-se um aumento do volume de água armazenado em duas bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em dez.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Rádio Renascença


----------



## Estação SP (2 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Boas.
Estou com uma certa duvida. Este grafico está mesmo em m/s ou está em km/h?

Acho que é muito vento, passando isso para km/h.

Obrigado!


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 20:11)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> Estou com uma certa duvida. Este grafico está mesmo em m/s ou está em km/h?
> 
> Acho que é muito vento, passando isso para km/h.
> ...



Pelo gráfico apresentado, será mesmo em metros/segundo...

Há aí um registo de cerca de *37 m/s*, que de facto é uma rajada enorme, mas possível, que equivale:

*37m x 60 seg = 2220 (2,22 km/minuto)  2,22 km x 60 min = 133,2 km/h.*

É de facto uma rajada grande.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Abr 2012 às 21:01)

Pois, eu sei.
O problema é que esses 37m/s sao a previsao para o dia 4 de Abril.
Eu acho que é muita fruta para esse dia e é por isso que gostava de saber se está mesmo em m/s.

Foi daqui que tirei esse gráfico, que é uma previsao.
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/

Obrigado!


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 21:14)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois, eu sei.
> O problema é que esses 37m/s sao a previsao para o dia 4 de Abril.
> Eu acho que é muita fruta para esse dia e é por isso que gostava de saber se está mesmo em m/s.
> 
> ...



Ok. Se verificares de novo a previsão para Aveiro, já foi actualizada, tendo agora passado para uma rajada máxima na ordem dos 15 m/s = 54 km/h. Penso que haverá um aumento da intensidade do vento nestes próximos dias, mas nada de especial, talvez com uma rajada mais forte perto dessa previsão.

Isso são previsões que vão sendo actualizadas conforme os modelos. 

Esse site baseia-se num: 





> (...) modelo numérico de previsão de tempo, designado Weather Research and Forecasting (WRF). (...)
> 
> As condições iniciais e de fronteira utilizadas pelo WRF são obtidas a partir de previsões previamente realizadas pelo modelo global de previsão de tempo designado Global Forecasting System (GFS).



Fonte


----------



## Estação SP (2 Abr 2012 às 21:37)

Mas ainda continuam a prever rajadas a rondar os 37m/s.
Se calhar fizes-te foi confusao com o gráfico da tempertura que prevem 15ºC

Podes ver aqui que ainda continua...
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/gust/aveiro

Obrigado!


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 22:16)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas ainda continuam a prever rajadas a rondar os 37m/s.
> Se calhar fizes-te foi confusao com o gráfico da tempertura que prevem 15ºC
> 
> Podes ver aqui que ainda continua...
> ...



Sim, estava a visualizar o gráfico da temperatura. De facto mantém-se essa previsão, que a meu ver ainda deverá ser actualizada.

Se reparares nos Meteogramas do GFS, disponibilizados neste forúm aqui, podes ver que também perto dessa hora (por volta das 18H do dia 04/04) haverá um aumento da intensidade do vento para Aveiro, com intensidade perto dos 30 km/h, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Abr 2012 às 22:28)

Obrigado!

Já deu para preceber entao que está em km/h só pode porque se nao era muita fruta para esta altura, acho eu.

quando chegar o dia logo veremos...


----------



## CptRena (2 Abr 2012 às 22:46)

Estação SP disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Já deu para preceber entao que está em km/h só pode porque se nao era muita fruta para esta altura, acho eu.
> 
> quando chegar o dia logo veremos...



Boa noite

Esse gráfico está mesmo em m/s. O que o GFS apresenta nessa tabela são previsões da velocidade média no período de 3h e o que aparece nesse gráfico do climeatua são as previsões da rajada e como tal são velocidades instantâneas. Talvez um pouco exageradas de facto, mas é bem provável. Feira de Março = Nortada com fartura


----------



## Estação SP (2 Abr 2012 às 23:30)

hum ok, muito obrigado!

Pois é nortadas na altura da feira do março, mas tambem nao sei se eram assim de 37m/s 

Normalmente atingiam os 50km/h no máximo... mas nao sei. Se vamos ter rajadas de vento muito frotes ou nao.

Temos é de ir a Feira do Março comer uma fartura


----------



## madmario (3 Abr 2012 às 09:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Apenas tive tempo para ver a saída do GFS das 12h e sinceramente parece-me a saída mais favorável para vermos neve em cotas médias  do Inverno-Primavera de 2011/2012.Estou bastante esperançado que possas ver neve no Gerês! A partir de quinta e prolongando-se por sexta!



O nosso amigo *ferreira5* já deu a sua opinião  . Mais alguém arrisca uma previsão para a zona de Terras de Bouro ( Gerês ) para o fim de semana prolongado de páscoa ?

Desde já o meu muito obrigado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Abr 2012 às 10:13)

É impossível aquele gráfico estar em m/s. Não há modelo que preveja 37 m/s, nem sequer de rajada, para esta semana. Impossível! Se o modelo se baseia no GFS, para Aveiro prevê-se cerca de 11/12 m/s, o que equivale mais aos 37 km/h do que a 37 m/s. Deve ser engano do gráfico...

Vai estar vento, mas nada de anormal!


----------



## Norther (3 Abr 2012 às 11:10)

Parece que o mês de Abril esta entrar bem e parece que vai animar ainda mais neste final de semana com o regresso do frio e aguaceiros em forma de neve a cotas médias/altas e com bons prognósticos mais para a frente


----------



## 1337 (3 Abr 2012 às 13:54)

A ver se a partir desta quinta feira começa a chover no litoral norte, a coisa está mesmo negra, neste ultimo invento de 4 dias uns acumularam mais de 60 mm só num dia e eu nos 4 acumulei 0.2mm


----------



## cova beira (3 Abr 2012 às 18:32)

situação muito interessante para quinta e sexta feira o frio em altura será excepcional se tivermos precipitação na madrugada de sexta poderá haver surpresas, pena tudo apontar para que o vento sopre do quadrante oeste não facilitando as cotas de neve, de qualquer forma penso que cidades como Guarda e Bragança terão neve numa altura não muito habitual. Aqui pela Covilhã talvez a parte mais alta da cidade veja a neve pela 1ª vez este ano.


----------



## cova beira (3 Abr 2012 às 20:14)

muito boas as cartas de precipitação do europeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




se fosse Janeiro esta seria uma entrada memorável


----------



## DRC (3 Abr 2012 às 20:30)

cova beira disse:


> muito boas as cartas de precipitação do europeu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em que site é que estão estas cartas?


----------



## tozequio (3 Abr 2012 às 21:28)

Mas os meteogramas da run das 12h do GFS metem precipitação praticamente nula para o litoral norte neste episódio. Isto está a ficar muito negro


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

tozequio disse:


> Mas os meteogramas da run das 12h do GFS metem precipitação praticamente nula para o litoral norte neste episódio. Isto está a ficar muito negro



Nada mais natural. Temos uma entrada pouco propícia ao litoral norte.
Entradas de SO, O ou NO são aquelas que nos dão as quantidades de precipitação mais razoáveis (generosas).
Com uma depressão que começa instalada no interior da península (de acordo com o ECMWF), a precipitação será de esperar que esteja mais concentrada em todo o interior e nas regiões centro-sul.
Deverá sobrar qualquer coisa mas apenas isso...

Lá mais para 3ª feira, sim, deveremos começar a ter mais precipitação no litoral norte. Os 2 modelos (GFS e ECMWF) estão relativamente consistentes nessa previsão. Aguardemos pois...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Abr 2012 às 21:57)

Assim já dá gosto ver os modelos













Interessante quer a curto prazo quer a médio/longo prazo.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2012 às 23:47)

Qual a probabilidade de nevar na Guarda na madrugada de Quinta para Sexta-feira? O GFS tem por hábito colocar cotas demasiado baixas ... 

Muito preocupante a situação meteorológica para o *litoral norte*, uma vez que as minhas previsões (que publico no meu blogue) vão exactamente ao encontro das previsões do IM de que a Primavera será de redizidas precipitações, o que vai agravar ainda mais a seca no noroeste.


----------



## Norther (4 Abr 2012 às 09:52)

Parece que o litoral Norte ainda vai ter que esperar mais uns dias para ver algo de jeito, os modelos dão muito pouca precipitação para lá. 
Ainda vou fazer umas belas caminhadas este fim de semana a serrinha debaixo de neve


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2012 às 10:23)

Há sinceramente coisas que não consigo perceber por vezes nas previsões do IM:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 5 de abril de 2012*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes com granizo e trovoada nas regiões
Norte e Centro.*
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, baixando a cota ao longo
do dia para os 800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte,
rodando para quadrante oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada,
em especial a partir da tarde.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
*Períodos de céu muito nublado.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, sendo
ondas com 1,5 a 2,5 metros a sul do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Bruno Café/ Patrícia Gomes / Paula Leitão.

Actualizado a 4 de abril de 2012 às 7:37 UTC

O print screen da previsão acima:







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Ou seja, nesta previsão, actualizada hoje , para amanhã e para as regiões norte e centro( não discriminando se é mais no interior ou litoral) estão a prever aguaceiros, por vezes fortes com granizo e trovoada *nas regiões
Norte e Centro.*

quando se lê a previsão para o Grande Porto simplesmente não há previsão de precipitação? até pode nem ocorrer, mas se em cima falam no Norte Centro, generalizando...em que é que ficamos?

Isto não é uma critica ao IM ( que ultimamente tem melhorado imenso,e está de parabéns ) mas penso que falta algum rigor ainda no redigir da suas previsões...uma posição a rever por parte deles...


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2012 às 10:36)

Snifa disse:


> Isto não é uma critica ao IM ( que ultimamente tem melhorado imenso,e está de parabéns ) mas penso que falta algum rigor ainda no redigir da suas previsões...uma posição a rever por parte deles...



Sim Snifa é um aspecto que deve ser tido em atenção... Acontece algumas vezes, mais até que o desejável. 

É certo contudo que dentro de alguns minutos provavelmente, o teu post ficará desactualizado, porque é a  hora em que o IM reajusta a previsão 

Acontece que o utilizador comum não tem que saber desse pormenor. Vai à página e consulta independentemente da hora, pelo que a tua crítica aqui é mais que construtiva e é sem dúvidda um aspecto ao qual o IM deve prestar toda a atenção.


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 10:39)

Snifa disse:


> Ou seja, nesta previsão, actualizada hoje , para amanhã e para as regiões norte e centro( não discriminando se é mais no interior ou litoral) estão a prever aguaceiros, por vezes fortes com granizo e trovoada *nas regiões
> Norte e Centro.*
> 
> quando se lê a previsão para o Grande Porto simplesmente não há previsão de precipitação? até pode nem ocorrer, mas se em cima falam no Norte Centro, generalizando...em que é que ficamos?
> ...



Falta algum rigor, e vocês no Porto, tal como em Lisboa, até são privilegiados, pois têm descrição pormenorizada, e conseguem aperceber-se que as descrições por região abarcam uma área muito grande, e tal pode conduzir a imprecisões bastante grandes, principalmente em dias como estes que estamos tendo, com aguaceiros localizados, pode haver locais com sol perto de outros onde chove bastante.

Vê-se pela carta de precipitação do ECMWF para amanhã, que a precipitação mais forte ocorrerá no interior norte e centro, quase mesmo até ao litoral, mas o Grande Porto deverá ficar a vê-las ao longe:


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

David sf disse:


> Falta algum rigor, e vocês no Porto, tal como em Lisboa, até são privilegiados, pois têm descrição pormenorizada, e conseguem aperceber-se que as descrições por região abarcam uma área muito grande, e tal pode conduzir a imprecisões bastante grandes, principalmente em dias como estes que estamos tendo, com aguaceiros localizados, pode haver locais com sol perto de outros onde chove bastante.
> 
> Vê-se pela carta de precipitação do ECMWF para amanhã, que a precipitação mais forte ocorrerá no interior norte e centro, quase mesmo até ao litoral, mas o Grande Porto deverá ficar a vê-las ao longe:



Sim david, não se trata se chove mais forte ou não, pela previsão dessa carta, há possibilidade de chover aqui na região do Grande Porto, mas pela previsão do IM acima mencionada não irá chover, seria mais correcto a previsão mencionar *aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo com trovoada em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro*, e mencionar para o Grande Porto, *possibilidade de aguaceiros em geral fracos...* assim seria mais correcto...


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 10:50)

Snifa disse:


> Sim david, não se trata se chove mais forte ou não, pela previsão dessa carta, há possibilidade de chover aqui na região do Grande Porto, mas pela previsão do IM acima mencionada não irá chover, seria mais correcto a previsão mencionar *aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo com trovoada em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro*, e mencionar para o Grande Porto, *possibilidade de aguaceiros em geral fracos...* assim seria mais correcto...



Sim, pela carta poderia chover no Grande Porto, mas não sei até que ponto isso não será ilusão criada pela resolução do modelo, nos últimos dias aconteceu isso em Lisboa, algo que o técnico do IM responsável pela elaboração da descritiva pode ter percebido. Até porque a previsão já foi feita hoje, logo após a saída do ECMWF das 00z, pelo que já teve em conta esta carta. Ou então trata-se de um erro.


----------



## cova beira (4 Abr 2012 às 13:07)

a precipitação é que esta a começar a ceder para já apenas o europeu coloca precipitação na madrugada de sexta o o gfs já recuou nas previsões, com o frio esta a acontecer o contrário, aqui na covilha temos previsões de -1,5 com -31 isto á partida já da umas cotas muito interessantes


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2012 às 13:25)

O IM ja actualizou para os próximos dias, para amanhã mantém a mesma previsão que coloquei em cima..portanto, basicamente, a precipitação vai andar à volta do grande Porto..

para Sexta feira as previsões são boas:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 6 de abril de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

*Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 600 metros*, subindo a

cota para os 1200 metros ao longo do dia.

*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência granizo e trovoada,

em especial durante a tarde na região Sul.*

Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,

soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h)

do quadrante oeste na região Sul.


Pequena descida da temperatura.

Actualizado a 4 de abril de 2012 às 11:19 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

é possível sexta feira as regiões do interior Norte e Centro terem uma boa cota de neve, quiçá  umas das últimas oportunidades de verem o elemento branco.. antes de o tempo começar a "aquecer" mais..


----------



## 1337 (4 Abr 2012 às 14:06)

Mais uma vez o litoral norte fica ás aranhas a ver tudo a passar ao lado ou a dissipar.se.Mas que raio se passa? Será que temos um escudo anti-chuva para aqui?Sinceramente já não entendo que se passa, é no mínimo frustrante isto que se passa..


----------



## cova beira (4 Abr 2012 às 14:16)

1337 disse:


> Mais uma vez o litoral norte fica ás aranhas a ver tudo a passar ao lado ou a dissipar.se.Mas que raio se passa? Será que temos um escudo anti-chuva para aqui?Sinceramente já não entendo que se passa, é no mínimo frustrante isto que se passa..



está previsto chuva para o litoral norte pelo menos pelo europeu


----------



## Norther (4 Abr 2012 às 14:27)

Acho que o ideal é esperar por mais algumas actualizações


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2012 às 14:27)

cova beira disse:


> está previsto chuva para o litoral norte pelo menos pelo europeu



Era mesmo este mapa que ia colocar cova beira, sim está prevista alguma precipitação para o Litoral Norte na sexta -feira, pode ocorrer ou pode não ocorrer.. e até pode surpreender , pois na meteorologia há sempre lugar ao  imprevisto,veremos, e de resto diga-se que, mesmo para o resto do país não parece ser nada de muito significativo, olhando a esse mapa, mas claro, podem ocorrer localmente situações mais intensas com acumulados maiores em algumas regiões...

a mim só me "intriga" o facto de o IM  não prever precipitação para o Grande Porto para amanhã..com esta sinóptica, não acredito que não tenhamos pelo menos um aguaceiro, fraco ou mais intenso nesta região...mas lá está são previsões, não são certezas absolutas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Abr 2012 às 15:14)

1337 disse:


> Mais uma vez o litoral norte fica ás aranhas a ver tudo a passar ao lado ou a dissipar.se.Mas que raio se passa? Será que temos um escudo anti-chuva para aqui?Sinceramente já não entendo que se passa, é no mínimo frustrante isto que se passa..



Boa tarde Caro Colega,

Realmente acabo por pensar que instalou-se permanentemente o escudo Anti-Chuva na região do Minho (situação caótica). 

Estou bastante relutente face as previsões a curto/médio prazo, pois não parecem ser tão favoráveis para a nossa zona mas o que vier será muito valorizado neste contexto de crise meteorológica. Esperemos que esta primavera nos traga o máximo de chuva pois este verão não será certamente generoso.

O mês de Março 2012 (Quente e Seco) apresentou muitas semelhanças ao de 2003 e 1976 em alguns países da Europa Occidental. Muita gente lembra-se do que aconteceu no verão de 1976 e 2003 (Canícula generalizada!!!).

Esperemos que a chuvinha que tanta falta faz venha nos visitar esta Sexta-Feira e na próxima semana em quantidade razoável para preparar os nossos solos e depois que venha em força: estamos todos a espera dela....

Aproveitem também para visitar a neve nas montanhas Portugueses (Sexta-Feira e Sábado) pois talvez seja o último evento da temporada (elemento branco à cotas médias: > 700-800m). 

Continuação de boa tarde a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2012 às 17:22)

A manhã de 5ª feira irá ser marcada pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental de noroeste para sudoeste. Em princípio *poderá* ocorrer precipitação em quase todo o território de Portugal Continental, sob a forma de períodos de chuva, mais intensos e persistentes nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro.
Na parte da tarde de 5ª feira teremos a passagem a regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas e queda de granizo, em especial nas regiões norte e centro. A temperatura do ar irá começar a descer depois da passagem da frente fria, o que vai fazer descer a cota de neve para o final do dia.
Provavelmente comecerá a nevar nas zonas mais montanhosas do Minho e do nordeste transmontano por volta do meio do dia ...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 6 de abril de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 600 metros, subindo a

cota para os 1200 metros ao longo do dia.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência granizo e trovoada,

em especial durante a tarde na região Sul.

Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,

soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h)

do quadrante oeste na região Sul.

Pequena descida da temperatura.

"Fonte:I.M"

Até têm alerta amarelo!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2012 às 20:27)

Boas noites!

Tanto a AEMET como a MeteoGalicia apontam para cotas bem mais realistas que esta apontada pelo IM!

*IM:* 600m -1200m
*MeteoGalicia:* 1000m
*AEMET:* 800m -1000m

*Mapa SnowForecast:*







Dúvidas?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2012 às 20:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas noites! Tanto a AEMET como a MeteoGalicia apontam para cotas bem mais realistas que esta apontada pelo IM!
> 
> *IM:* 600m -1200m
> *MeteoGalicia:* 1000m
> *AEMET:* 800m -1000m



Repara que vai ser uma entrada de norte/noroeste, ou seja, o ar frio em altitude vai afetar mais Portugal Continental do que a Espanha. Não acho que seja assim tão irreal....

Já agora acrescento que a bolsa de ar frio em altitude vai deslocando-se para sul e vai favorecer a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas para sexta-feira nas regiões do centro e sul; esta bolsa de ar frio depois afastar-se-á para sudoeste...

Wetter3


----------



## Zapiao (4 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

O painel actual (12h) do Meteociel cobre o país todo com precipitaçao ás 20h


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2012 às 21:44)

Zapiao disse:


> O painel actual (12h) do Meteociel cobre o país todo com precipitaçao ás 20h



Olha que giro ... o Meteociel agora é um modelo de previsão meteorológico...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2012 às 21:48)

Alerta amarelo por queda de neve a partir da próxima madrugada (altitudes superiores a 600 metros):





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

No airmass começa-se a notar a intrusão de ar frio a noroeste da Península Ibérica e que vai dar origem a um núcleo de ar frio em altitude que terá expressão na formação de um centro de baixas pressões no interior norte da Península Ibérica. Desta vez o sector quente vai ficar para Espanha, ficando o ar frio sobre Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2012 às 11:47)

O AIRMASS mostra a formação de uma linha de instabilidade (frente fria?) que se vem aproximando do território de Portugal Continental e que será responsável pelo tempo instável que se vai originar durante a tarde. Tudo indica que o agravamento do estado do tempo se fará inicialmente no litoral a sul do cabo Carvoeiro, progredindo depois para o interior e para o norte.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, acompanhados por trovoadas dispersas e eventual queda de granizo; vento moderado a forte durante os aguaceiros.
Após a passagem da linha de instabilidade (frente fria?), o tempo permanecerá bastante instável e a temperatura deverá descer, pelo que a cota de neve irá baixar nas regiões do interior norte e centro.
*O facto de o ar frio se deslocar mais para sul, sobre o Oceano Atlântico, antes de inverter a sua trajectória para nordeste, fará que o embolsamento de ar frio tenha uma trajectória sobre águas mais quentes, o que pode vir a provocar uma maior instabilidade em todas as altitudes da troposfera e consequentemente dar origem a fenómenos atmosféricos mais intensos e de maior imprevisibilidade.*


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2012 às 11:56)

Gerofil disse:


> O AIRMASS mostra a formação de uma linha de instabilidade (frente fria?) que se vem aproximando do território de Portugal Continental



Penso que o que te referes já será a oclusão do sistema frontal, e que vem ainda lá mais a Norte, mas sim uma oclusão do tipo frio.

Pode não se notar muito, mas acho que na parte ocidental de Portugal já estamos no sector frio. Aliás, o que vem agora já é claramente pós-frontal como se pode ver pelo padrão de aguaceiros vindos de Norte no mar.
A frente fria não teve muita actividade nem está muito marcada, apenas vai dando sinal agora pela ligeira instabilidade no interior Norte, onde parece meio estacionária, e pela precipitação que está a entrar no Algarve, de resto está totalmente "quebrada" sobre Portugal. 













Penso que nesta carta sinóptica todo o sistema está um pouco "adiantado", demasiado a Este.


----------



## cova beira (5 Abr 2012 às 13:33)

mesmo em cima do acontecimento a precipitação acabou por ceder para a próxima madrugada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





previsões nada animadoras


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2012 às 13:47)

Até as 12h de amanhã o ECM ainda dá alguma precipitação, vamos aguardar 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (5 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

O provérbio popular bem diz ....

" Abril, águas mil "

Que na prática segundo me disseram ..... simplesmente muitos dias de chuva, mas sem ser em grandes quantidades ...
Nesta actualização o ECM continua a meter no curto prazo entre Sexta a Domingo menos precipitação sendo esta basicamente nas regiões do litoral....

Assim sendo a probabilidade de precipoitação será muito maior junto ao litoral.

No longo prazo nesta run o ECM meteu muita precipitação e uma superdepressão depois das 192 horas mas está isolado face aos outros modelos e assim sendo o melhor será ir aguardando mais uns tempos mas finalmente ve-se alguma luz ao fundo do túnel no que ao norte e centro diz respeito !!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 00:33)

O início da madrugada vai trazendo aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas no litoral oeste (entre o Porto e Setúbal) ... Entrada de noroeste.

iMapWeather Euclid


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2012 às 10:09)

No dia de hoje ainda estão previstos aguaceiros, espalhados um pouco por todo o país.






A partir de amanhã, a situação meteorológica tende a estabilizar, podendo haver ainda alguns aguaceiros a sudoeste, mas com tempo limpo em quase todo o país.






As temperaturas subirão para valores mais normais para a época no domingo e segunda, dois dias de transição para entrarmos num padrão novo, e raro este ano, com circulação atlântica, predominantemente de noroeste, o que traria chuva persistente no litoral norte e centro:






Este é um padrão que promete durar vários dias, cerca de uma semana, e que poderia atenuar um pouco a seca extrema que se vive no litoral norte. Os acumulados poderiam ser muito interessantes, estimando de forma grosseira a previsão do ECMWF das 00z de hoje, o Minho e Douro Litoral poderiam acumular mais de 50 mm entre terça feira e sábado da próxima semana.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Abr 2012 às 11:40)

Em relação a esse padrão que indicas com depressões a virem de Noroeste afectando sobretudo o litoral Norte e Centro, já esteve mais famoso, pois o AA aparece cada vez mais revigorado e com tendência para empurrar o sistema depressionário mais para leste.
Como havia referido ainda ontem aquela saida das 12h do ECM estava completamente out do ensemble, e para o dia de hoje todos os modelos indicam essa corrente de Noroeste, mas basicamente afectaria somente o litoral norte do país !!

Mas vamos acompanhando essa situação ....


Será apenas impressão minha ou este evento tem sido mais muita parra e pouca uva ......


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 13:48)

Aurélio pelo que os modelos indicavam para os meus lados e ate agora esta a ser uma miséria, vamos la ver a tarde e noite


----------



## Zapiao (6 Abr 2012 às 21:48)

Norther disse:


> Aurélio pelo que os modelos indicavam para os meus lados e ate agora esta a ser uma miséria, vamos la ver a tarde e noite



O mesmo por aqui


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Abr 2012 às 10:21)

Norther disse:


> Aurélio pelo que os modelos indicavam para os meus lados e ate agora esta a ser uma miséria, vamos la ver a tarde e noite



Norther, excelente post o teu no "interior norte e centro". Belas fotos de neve, tuas e de outros colegas.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/324581-post153.html


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2012 às 11:03)

Mas que previsão é que o IM fez para hoje? Aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo 
Eu tive a ver agora os modelos GFS, ECM e Aladin e não vejo aguaceiros..
Ainda devo tar meio a dormir..


----------



## CptRena (7 Abr 2012 às 13:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É impossível aquele gráfico estar em m/s. Não há modelo que preveja 37 m/s, nem sequer de rajada, para esta semana. Impossível! Se o modelo se baseia no GFS, para Aveiro prevê-se cerca de 11/12 m/s, o que equivale mais aos 37 km/h do que a 37 m/s. Deve ser engano do gráfico...
> 
> Vai estar vento, mas nada de anormal!



Acha que isso é alguma coisa? Então repare nesta previsão 









Já comuniquei com os responsáveis, estou à espera de resposta. Provavelmente tem um erro como referiu. Deve ser km/h e não m/s.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Norther (7 Abr 2012 às 13:25)

Obrigado c.bernardino
Hoje ainda se prevê alguns aguaceiros, no norte e centro, devem ser pouquinhos e bem dispersos



 



 Uploaded with



 



 





Parece que esta a chegar algo por cá


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2012 às 13:32)

CptRena disse:


> Acha que isso é alguma coisa? Então repare nesta previsão
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Não tem necessariamente que ser um erro, os modelos de mesoescala chegam a modelar por exemplo as próprias trovoadas, e outros fenómenos a nível de mesoescala, e podem gerar imensos erros desse género. Há que interpretar modelos como estes e os globais, de forma a sabermos as suas limitações e exageros.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2012 às 15:38)

Bom este evento e desculpem a franqueza mas tem sido mais um pseudo evento, olhando aos modelos há uns 3 dias atrás, esperava entre Quinta e Segunda uns 30 mm pelo menos e ao que parece de acordo com as ultimas informações parece que já choveu o que havia para chover ....

Os aguaceiros foram extremamente dispersos, e extremamente localizados e assim sendo este evento salvo em algum caso mais pontual, não contribuiu em nada para a diminuição da seca .....

Se alguém discordar que apresente argumentos e não critica destrutiva.

Bom em relação aos modelos pelo pouco que vi .... cada vez o AA parece carregar mais sobre a depressão que se formaria na próxima semana forçando assim que os sistemas frontais mal toquem no nosso território.

Vamos a ver o que nos reservam os modelos nas actualizações nos próximos dias !!


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2012 às 17:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom este evento e desculpem a franqueza mas tem sido mais um pseudo evento, olhando aos modelos há uns 3 dias atrás, esperava entre Quinta e Segunda uns 30 mm pelo menos e ao que parece de acordo com as ultimas informações parece que já choveu o que havia para chover ....
> 
> Os aguaceiros foram extremamente dispersos, e extremamente localizados e assim sendo este evento salvo em algum caso mais pontual, não contribuiu em nada para a diminuição da seca .....
> 
> ...



Pelo menos o IM carrega nas probabilidades de precipitação por exemplo para esta terça quase 100% de probailidade para Braga, ou seja, o ECMWF. Não sei onde o AA está a afasta.la...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

1337 disse:


> Pelo menos o IM carrega nas probabilidades de precipitação por exemplo para esta terça quase 100% de probailidade para Braga, ou seja, o ECMWF. Não sei onde o AA está a afasta.la...



Falo depois disso .... mas parece que existe uma possibilidade da precipitação vir de uma trajectoria mais de norte para sul, que não tinha reparado nos mapas da precipitação e por isso dizia que que o AA estaria a empurrar para sul.
Seja como for tal situação originaria a concentração da precipitação no litoral.
Ou seja muito parecido com este evento ....

Na terça parece vir mais de Noroeste e aí mais propicia a ocorrência de precipitação.

Obviamente que com este cenário tu no sitio onde moras não te podes queixar pois serias tradicionalmente quem leva com mais precipitação !!


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2012 às 18:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Falo depois disso .... mas parece que existe uma possibilidade da precipitação vir de uma trajectoria mais de norte para sul, que não tinha reparado nos mapas da precipitação e por isso dizia que que o AA estaria a empurrar para sul.
> Seja como for tal situação originaria a concentração da precipitação no litoral.
> Ou seja muito parecido com este evento ....
> 
> ...



Neste momento é bastante provável que a partir de terça feira e até ao fim de semana se instale um padrão de circulação de noroeste, com a dorsal relativamente perto, o que impede que haja precipitação relevante a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, mas que por outro lado, vai beneficiar bastante as regiões a norte, principalmente o Minho e o Douro Litoral. E há ainda uma boa possibilidade de esse padrão se prolongar pelo mês adentro.

Portanto, aqui pelo sul, apenas alguns chuviscos ocasionais, a não ser que se isole alguma depressão junto à nossa costa, como sugere na última saída o GFS (pouco provável), mas pelo menos teremos temperaturas relativamente frescas e alguma humidade.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Abr 2012 às 20:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom este evento e desculpem a franqueza mas tem sido mais um pseudo evento, olhando aos modelos há uns 3 dias atrás, esperava entre Quinta e Segunda uns 30 mm pelo menos e ao que parece de acordo com as ultimas informações parece que já choveu o que havia para chover ....
> 
> Os aguaceiros foram extremamente dispersos, e extremamente localizados e assim sendo este evento salvo em algum caso mais pontual, não contribuiu em nada para a diminuição da seca .....
> 
> ...



O que é que hei-de dizer.. Na minha região os águaceiros foram extremamente localizados, sendo que a cova da beira até se safou melhor. Por aqui foi ver ameaças em torno da cidade, mas precipitação mesmo noconjunto dos eventos não passou 2 ou 3mm se tanto (últimos 15 dias)! Esperava muito mais, nos vários eventos, mas a localização interior centro revelou-se no pior cenário! Talvez tenhamos melhor sorte nos próximos tempos..


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2012 às 21:23)

Já alguém reparou que esta semana o IM não lançou a previsão mensal ?????


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Abr 2012 às 21:32)

a partir de 3ª começa o tempo sem interesse


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2012 às 23:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> a partir de 3ª começa o tempo sem interesse



Como sempre isso depende de onde te encontres... 

Creio que para os companheiros do Litoral Norte o sentimento não será partilhado:


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2012 às 23:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como sempre isso depende de onde te encontres...
> 
> Creio que para os companheiros do Litoral Norte o sentimento não será partilhado:



Se chover aquilo que neste momento os modelos dão ... então ainda terão muito que resmungar, mas sempre dará para pelo menos dar uma rega ...

O GFS mesmo para o litoral Norte não dá mais do que uns 15 mm, o que para para essa região não será nada ....

É verdade falava de 15 mm para 15 dias, isto de acordo com esta ultima run ...

Em resumo precipitação moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral e o resto será fraca !!

Obviamente que o panorama olhando aos mapas de precipitação do ECM é bem melhor, mas também já o era neste evento que nem dei por ele .... com os meus 2 mm, eu e a maior parte de nós que estamos aqui, tirando algo muito localizado mesmo ....


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2012 às 06:43)

Bom dia

Só cá passei para desejar a todos uma SANTA E FELIZ PÁSCOA


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Abr 2012 às 14:53)

Embora hoje seja Páscoa, lá fora a meteorologia continua a mexer...

*GFS*
Depois do dia de Páscoa com bastante sol por todo o país, o GFS prevê o regresso de precipitação já na 3a feira, principalmente no litoral noroeste...
Na quarta-feira o regime será de aguaceiros fracos a norte, depois para quinta e principalmente sexta as coisas voltam a animar...e embora seja natural que com esta entrada de NNW as regiões do NW sejam as mais contempladas, para 6a feira e madrugada de sexta também as regiões do centro e sul terão boas possibilidade de acumular qualquer coisa...atendendo à possibilidade de uma pequena depressão no SW do continente...
Algumas possibilidade de convecção principalmente a sul na 6a feira, sábado e domingo a meu ver...

*ECMWF*
O europeu retarda baste a chegada de nova instabilidade, apenas na 5a feira ela chegaria de forma mais notória ao NW...terça e quarta serão dias de pequenos aguaceiros...no entanto para o fim de semana teríamos excelentes acumulações no NW com aquela depressão ali a NW da península...


----------



## David sf (8 Abr 2012 às 15:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> *ECMWF*
> O europeu retarda baste a chegada de nova instabilidade, apenas na 5a feira ela chegaria de forma mais notória ao NW...terça e quarta serão dias de pequenos aguaceiros...no entanto para o fim de semana teríamos excelentes acumulações no NW com aquela depressão ali a NW da península...



O Europeu também tem instabilidade no litoral norte na terça feira:


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2012 às 22:31)

David sf disse:


> O Europeu também tem instabilidade no litoral norte na terça feira:



Instabilidade pos-frontal. É disso que estás a falar certo David?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Abr 2012 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Parece que por fim o AA se posiciona na posição típica de Inverno, já fora de época mas finalmente!











Corrente de norte adia por mais uns dias as enchentes às prias portuguesas! Não se esperam grandes precipitações, mas as temperaturas vão manter-se ligeiramente abaixo da média! 

Espero que todos tenham passado uma santa e feliz Páscoa!


----------



## David sf (8 Abr 2012 às 22:53)

1337 disse:


> Instabilidade pos-frontal. É disso que estás a falar certo David?



Não, parece-me que é mesmo a frente, na última run até estende a precipitação um pouco mais a sul:






Depois deve manter-se uma circulação de noroeste, a durar até ao fim de semana, com possibilidade deste ser bastante chuvoso em todo o país:
















Mas isto é o ECMWF, o GFS não alinha no mesmo diapasão, colocando a dorsal atlântica mais próxima, e não havendo muita precipitação, mas sim circulação de norte. As seguintes cartas, mostram a média dos ensembles do ECMWF e do GFS, onde se notam as pequenas, mas decisivas diferenças, entre os dois modelos.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 03:27)

David sf disse:


> O Europeu também tem instabilidade no litoral norte na terça feira:



Talvez não tenha sido bem explicito, o europeu mostra instabilidade na 3a já a norte, mas o GFS que aposta mais nesse dia para acumulações enquanto que o europeu retarda mais para o final da semana/fim de semana...para já diferentes...

Contudo esta run das 18h do GFS parece-me bem melhor e que se aproxima do europeu, nao coloca a depressão a NW da Península devido à posição mais a oeste da dorsal no atlântico mas já "abre" a porta a qualquer coisa mais...


----------



## boneli (9 Abr 2012 às 17:44)

Tudo indica que pelo menos esrta semana, teremos chuva e já a partir de amanhã!!!
Espero que tanto o Norte como o Sul seja contemplados com a desejada.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 18:00)

O GFS foi melhorando as suas runs e a coisa apesar de não ser nada de especial, parece-me interessante mais a norte...se há coisa de 2 dias não teríamos um acumulado de 7 dias superior a 10/15mm aqui a norte, agora estamos já a rondar os 30mm...

A previsão é essencialmente melhor na manhã de terça no norte,depois rumando mais até ao centro embora com a frente enfraquecida...depois final de dia de quarta-feira e quase exclusivo a norte e litoral centro...e por final no sábado mais generalizado um pouco por todo o continente....

O ECMWF está idêntico, como tal parece estar quase tudo garantido para não ser um fiasco a norte...


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2012 às 00:58)

Esta run das 18z do GFS não esta nada má, se tudo o que esta a prever ate as 384h se concretizar da para atenuar a seca que vivemos, e se isto acontece-se em pleno inverno


----------



## Aurélio (10 Abr 2012 às 16:29)

Norther disse:


> Esta run das 18z do GFS não esta nada má, se tudo o que esta a prever ate as 384h se concretizar da para atenuar a seca que vivemos, e se isto acontece-se em pleno inverno



E o que vês tu nessa imagem ???

Eu posso dizer, o que vejo, vejo uma corrente provavelmente de Norte muito fria mas seca, em que alguma precipitação que houvesse seria muito junto ao litoral , e nas montanhas da galiza !!


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2012 às 17:21)

Sim Aurélio também vejo isso, seria uma bela entrada de ar frio e com o centro da depressão perto, sobre a Catalunha não era de descartar que houvesse alguma, embora pouca, precipitação no interior norte e centro.
Mas falando na primavera parece que este mês de Abril vai ser bem melhor a nível de precipitação que os meses do inverno, o AA parece que vai deslocar-se para SW, a ver vamos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2012 às 18:29)

o Norte é que deve ter sorte este mês, porque no sul não vejo nada de especial ...


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2012 às 13:45)

Previsão de chuva para os próximos dias, e segundo o IM  para sábado poderá ser mesmo forte:

Previsão para sábado, 14 de abril de 2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no litoral a norte do
Cabo Carvoeiro, passando a regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve
acima dos 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de noroeste a
partir do final da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes.

Actualizado a 11 de abril de 2012 às 12:22 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

A ver se este mês cumpre o ditado de  "Abril águas mil"...

Venha ela que faz falta..


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2012 às 14:50)

Também estou à espera de mais alguns mm's aqui pelo Sul embora o grosso da acção, estes dias, esteja situado mais a Norte.
Aqui para o Sul ainda está tudo bastante indefinido como aliás acontece sempre com entradas típicas de Noroeste, mas há a hipótese de termos alguns mm's que ajudarão a regar.
Em relação ao Norte estes dias já eram há muito merecidos, pois neste momento e algo, penso eu, bastante raro a seca está pior no litoral Norte do que no Sul.
Esperemos então que o ditado do mês se concretize pois a chuva neste mês, como dizem os antigos, só traz benefícios!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Abr 2012 às 15:02)

Sábado deverá ser o melhor dia no sul


----------



## Norther (11 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

O GFS também dá uma boa quantidade de precipitação para sábado, venha ela, e sábado vou ate a serra passar o fim de semana e reconhecer um trilho a cota entre 1600/1900 m sou capaz de apanhar um belo nevão se isto se confirmar embora pense que a cota aqui no centro deverá andar acima dos 1800m descendo durante o dia ate 1500m.


----------



## Tempo (12 Abr 2012 às 22:39)

Venha lá animação a este fórum.......


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2012 às 23:07)

Boas noites...
As previsões para os proximos dias está a ficar bem defenida.
Amanhã pela tarde chegará uma nova perturbação de oeste, com uma ciclogenese á superficie a decorrer no Golfo de Biscaia em direcção ao Mediterraneo NW durante o dia de Sabado.

O sistema frontal associado a esta região depressionária terá uma actividade moderada nas regiões do norte, onde as condições em altura  são as mais favoraveis...apesar de tudo, todo o pais terá um dia de Sabado chuvoso devido á manutenção da actividade do sistema frontal com a injecção de ar frio proveniente de norte, apesar de um ambiente em altura cada vez menos favoravel...uma coisa compensa a outra.

Depois a partir da madrugada de Domingo e até 2f teremos uma situação mais estavel, com aguaceiros fracos apenas provaveis nas areas montanhosas do norte e centro, mas com especial atenção ao vento e á descida de temperatura.
O vento será por vezes forte, com rajadas da ordem dos 70-75km.h no litoral e terras altas, e a temperaturas descerão para valores mais tipicos de Fevereiro...

Entretanto, apartir de 3f e durante uns dias, teremos o regresso do tempo soalheiro, com subida algo acentuada da temperatura devido á entrada de ar quente de retorno ( ar quente que anda "á volta" do AA e regressa para sul sobre a PI).

A tendencia para os ultimos 8-10 dias do mês aponta para temperaturas mais altas e a possibilidade de um padrão compativel com um regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas diurnas nomeadamente no Interior....embora caso haja a entrada de uma nova perturbação de oeste, pareça haver mais combustivel para um cenário de instabilidade mais geral e assinalavel.
No entanto ainda não temos um padrão bem defenido já que alguns modelos destoam deste cenário quente e humido, para um mais quente e seco com o AA e a dorsal subtropical mais a norte.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2012 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

segundo o IM a chuva forte está de regresso, já a partir do fim do dia de hoje:

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito
nublado a partir do início da tarde.
Aguaceiros, em geral fracos, mais prováveis no litoral, que
serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros, subindo a cota para os
1400/1500 metros ao longo do dia.
*A partir do final da tarde, ocorrência de períodos de chuva
no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego, que será forte no Minho
e Douro Litoral no final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos
65 km/h no litoral e nas terras altas, rodando para oeste no
final do dia.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos
65 km/h no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos, mais prováveis a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando com rajadas
durante a tarde.

GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito
nublado a partir do início da tarde.
*Aguaceiros em geral fracos, passando a períodos de chuva a partir
do meio da tarde, que será forte no final do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

Actualizado a 13 de abril de 2012 às 4:31 UTC

*Previsão para sábado, 14 de abril de 2012*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
a partir do meio da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros, que serão de
neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até
70 km/h no litoral e com rajadas até 85 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva durante a manhã, passando a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de oeste, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até 65 km/h a partir
do início da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
a partir do meio da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de oeste, rodando para noroeste
durante a manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

Actualizado a 13 de abril de 2012 às 5:49 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Uma boa rega em perspectiva, em especial para o Norte. 

Neste momento já chove por aqui.

Os Alertas do IM por chuva forte já foram lançados:


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2012 às 10:52)

Já está a caminho a pluma de ar quente que vai alimentar a nossa depressão ao longo das proximas 36h, causando instabilidade por vezes moderada a forte:





Depois da passagem da depressão, com a frente associada, teremos um periodo de tempo fresco e ventoso nos dias de Domingo e 2f, antes de uma melhoria gradual a partir de 3f, com subida da temperatura e tempo mais soalheiro.

A excepção será a região NW, que talvez continue a receber alguma precipitação dado que os modelos não puxam muito a dorsal para norte.

A partir do final da proxima semana, talvez regresse uma situação novamente mais instavel e generalizada.


----------



## Norther (13 Abr 2012 às 11:17)

stormy disse:


> Já está a caminho a pluma de ar quente que vai alimentar a nossa depressão ao longo das proximas 36h, causando instabilidade por vezes moderada a forte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas stormy, essa pluma de ar quente é transportada pela corrente do AA ?


----------



## David sf (13 Abr 2012 às 11:40)

stormy disse:


> Depois da passagem da depressão, com a frente associada, teremos um periodo de tempo fresco e ventoso nos dias de Domingo e 2f, antes de uma melhoria gradual a partir de 3f, com subida da temperatura e tempo mais soalheiro.
> 
> A excepção será a região NW, que talvez continue a receber alguma precipitação dado que os modelos não puxam muito a dorsal para norte.
> 
> A partir do final da proxima semana, talvez regresse uma situação novamente mais instavel e generalizada.



Segundo os melhores modelos, a partir de 3ª feira não será nada disso. Continuaremos com um fluxo contínuo de noroeste, relativamente húmido, e com temperaturas a oscilarem entre o fresco e o normal para a época. Não haverá grande diferença entre as temperaturas que tivemos durante esta semana e as que deverão ocorrer na próxima, vai acontecer apenas uma ligeira descida neste fim de semana, para depois voltar a recuperar no início da semana seguinte. A sensação fresca vai ainda ser incrementada pelo vento que soprará com alguma intensidade.

No cenário mais provável, a precipitação continuará a cair, de forma fraca, no noroeste do país, podendo-se estender de forma ainda mais fraca e mais esporádica às restante regiões, quanto mais a sueste, menor será a probabilidade. De qualquer modo, a partir da tarde de sábado, não deverão haver grandes acumulações de precipitação.

Vamos entrar num período típico de circulação zonal (sendo que esta estará um pouco mais a sul que o normal para o mês de abril), e portanto qualquer oscilação na posição do jet muda muito o estado do tempo em Portugal continental. O cenário de precipitação que descrevi no parágrafo anterior é muito sensível a qualquer oscilação, pelo que basta estar um pouco mais a sul, para o litoral norte ter grandes acumulados e chover também no sul, como basta estar um pouco mais para norte, para até o litoral norte ficar a ver navios.


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2012 às 13:01)

Norther disse:


> Boas stormy, essa pluma de ar quente é transportada pela corrente do AA ?



Pelo AA em conjunto com as depressões mais a norte..

DavidSF, 3f, 4f e 5f em principio deverá haver mais estabilidade..
A partir de 6f é que talvez regresse um padrão mais propenso a que desca uma nova perturbação no Atlantico e gere um novo periodo de instabilidade assinalavel.
É a minha opinião..


----------



## Norther (13 Abr 2012 às 13:30)

stormy disse:


> Pelo AA em conjunto com as depressões mais a norte..
> 
> DavidSF, 3f, 4f e 5f em principio deverá haver mais estabilidade..
> A partir de 6f é que talvez regresse um padrão mais propenso a que desca uma nova perturbação no Atlantico e gere um novo periodo de instabilidade assinalavel.
> É a minha opinião..




deverá ser mais ou menos isto não é


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2012 às 14:52)

No Domingo, teremos o predomínio do tempo seco (a cordilheira cantábrica vai reter quase toda a nebulosidade), uma fez que Portugal Continental vai ficar sob um fluxo moderado de norte, originando *vento moderado a forte* (terras altas) do quadrante norte e a temperaturas relativamente mais baixas que as registadas esta semana, uma vez que teremos a entrada em superfície de uma massa de ar modificada com origem em latitudes muito elevadas, procedente do interior da Europa.
Teremos, portanto, para Domingo, *vento moderado* do quadrante norte e temperaturas relativamente mais baixas (dia tipicamente frio, tendo em conta que estamos já em Abril).
A partir de Segunda-feira haverá uma diminuição da intensidade do vento e as temperaturas deverão começar a subir gradualmente.
Na Terça-feira haverá uma subida moderada de temperatura e a entrada de nebulosidade procedente de noroeste, dando origem a um novo período de tempo instável, particularmente nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2012 às 15:04)

Norther disse:


> deverá ser mais ou menos isto não é



http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html
Tens aqui o link com a animação, é muito bom para ver a dinamica no curto prazo da atmosfera.
Atenção que esta animação é para o nivel dos 600hpa, cerca de 4000m de altitude


----------



## Norther (13 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

Obrigado stormy


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2012 às 18:26)

*Situação de vento forte*

Boas tardes

Segundo as ultimas saidas dos modelos, e porque estamos bastante perto do evento ( grau de certeza grande), vale a pena um reparo á situação a partir das 00h de Domingo e até ás 00h de 3f, em que estão previstos ventos fortes com rajadas do quadrante N.

De todo o periodo referido, a altura de maior significancia face á intensidade do vento será entre as 12h de Domingo e as 12h de 2f, periodo em que se espera o alinhamento do fluxo em altitude e o fluxo de superficie após a passagem da frente fria que nos afectará durante o Sabado.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=54&mode=0

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=60&mode=0

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/hirlam_cartes.php?&ech=60&mode=5&carte=0



O gradiente de espessura geopotencial vai-se tornar muito significativo, com um jet aos 300hpa de 135kts, aos 500hpa 80-100kts alinhado sob o território.
O ECMWF modela aos 850hpa de cerca de 70km.h com o fluxo á sfc nos 30 a 60km.h.
Estando o fluxo em altura alinhado com a sfc, deverá haver um bom transporte vertical de momento linear pelo que o vento de superficie poderá ser incrementado localmente, e as rajadas poderão ser por vezes muito intensas relativamente ao vento médio.

Resumindo, para o periodo mais intenso, as terras altas ( acima dos 800m)  poderão ter ventos medios de uns 50-60km.h com rajadas até 85-95km.h, o litoral  antingirá uns 40-50km.h com rajadas de até 75-80km.h.
Nas restantes areas a intensidade do vento dependerá das caracteristicas do terreno locais..


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2012 às 03:05)

stormy disse:


> DavidSF, 3f, 4f e 5f em principio deverá haver mais estabilidade..
> A partir de 6f é que talvez regresse um padrão mais propenso a que desca uma nova perturbação no Atlantico e gere um novo periodo de instabilidade assinalavel.
> É a minha opinião..



Para 3f o ensemble do GEFS parece estar mais em acordo agora nas saidas das 12z e 18z em colocar estabilidade, só que vai de encontro á ideia do DavidSF de que será um periodo curto de estabilidade, pois logo a partir da  4f coloca uma nova perturbação de NW que traria alguma chuva  e tempo mais fresco  até 5f/6f.
Na região N/NW poderia até voltar a chover bastante na 5f.

Portanto a previsão para a semana deverá ficar mais proxima á ideia do David:

*Dom/2f*- Tempo seco, fresco e com uma situação de vento especialmente até á manhã de 2f.

*3f*- Subida da temperatura, céu pouco nublado.

*4f/5f/6f*- Novo periodo instavel, a afectar principalmente as regiões do N/NW mas tambem o centro, pequena descida da temperatura, especialmente a maxima.

*Sab*- Tempo estavel e subida de temperatura.


*No que toca ás regiões a sul do eixo Sines-Beja*, a semana será pouco produtiva no que toca á chuva...excepto talvez a 5f...o normal nestas situações de NW.
Portanto é bom que amanhã com a frente e no pós frontal que durará até á madrugada de Domingo, se deem acumulações de pelo menos 5mm...para ao menos ajudar na horta..hehe


................

Para o longo prazo os modelos colocam um periodo de tempo mais quente lá para dias 20-25...um cenário que aparece consistente para esse periodo aponta para a formação de um cavado na região dos Açores, que evolui depois para leste.
Se assim for,algures nos ultimos 8 dias do mês,  pode ser que haja um episodio convectivo mais tipico, com temperaturas mais altas e um regime convectivo vespertino especialmente no interior...algo mais  normal da Primavera.
Mas ainda está tudo bastante indeciso...pequenas flutuações no jet stream poderiam levar quer a um final de mes bastante quente e seco, ou a uma situação de bastante chuva e tempo ameno....


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2012 às 02:13)

Para o longo prazo, a partir de dia 20, temos segundo o ensemble do GEFS, um padrão de fluxo zonal á latitude 45ºN.

Segundo a operacional do GFS18z temos uma fase de zonalidade acentuada, ao que se seguiria uma entrada de um cavado a partir das 240h, originado a partir de uma area de instabilidade vinda do Atlantico central.

O ECMWF12z mostra uma cicrulação mais intensa com menos ondulações, dando pouca importancia á perturbação que o GFS mostra.

Na minha opinião, acho possivel que o GFS esteja mais proximo da realidade, o que significa que a partir das 180-240h talvez se inicie um periodo mais instavel, nomeadamente na região norte e centro, mas eventualmente a progredir para sul....desta vez teriamos tempo mais quente e um regime de convecção especialmente no interior.

Portanto...entre dia 20 e dia 24 em principio teremos uns dias de subida de temperatura com céu pouco nublado, e depois um aumentar da instabilidade.

De modo geral, nos proximos 15 dias , a região mais favorecida pela chuva será o norte, com as zonas a sul de Sines-Beja a recolher muito pouca precipitação..


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2012 às 10:05)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*

Gostei do alerta amarelo para a noite passada com rajadas de 90km/h...


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2012 às 10:05)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*

Gostei do alerta amarelo para a noite passada com rajadas de 90km/h...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*

O IM lançou o aviso para as terras altas, não para o distrito todo em si. Há que ter em conta isso. Eu vivo a cerca de 400m de altura, tive rajada máxima de 57 km/h. A estação do IM a cerca de 700m rondou os 71 km/h. Então na serra, terra mais alta, certamente deve ter atingido os 90 km/h. Mas sim, estes avisos poderiam ser melhorados...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

lá para dia 24 e 25 parece que vai vir uma boa depressão, o que acham?


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2012 às 19:43)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*



SpiderVV disse:


> O IM lançou o aviso para as terras altas, não para o distrito todo em si. Há que ter em conta isso. Eu vivo a cerca de 400m de altura, tive rajada máxima de 57 km/h. A estação do IM a cerca de 700m rondou os 71 km/h. Então na serra, terra mais alta, certamente deve ter atingido os 90 km/h. Mas sim, estes avisos poderiam ser melhorados...



O alerta para para o litoral norte, tendo a minha EM a 10Kms, ainda deveria chegar aqui algo...nem que viesse de bicicleta....bem disse a um colega meu para não se preocupar com as galinhas
Ah para esta tarde era de 70Kms/H

No IM de Viana a rajada maxima foi de 15kms/h...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2012 às 20:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> lá para dia 24 e 25 parece que vai vir uma boa depressão, o que acham?



Sim parece que sim, uma depressão que a meu ver tem origem noutra a SW da Gronelândia, e que se vai afastando, formando um cavado e mais tarde "desprende-se", ficando situada ali na zona Oeste das Ilhas Britânicas. Trará alguma precipitação a Portugal, afectando primeiro o Norte e estendendo-se depois a todo o país. Visto que a localização da depressão é a Norte de Portugal, será a zona Norte de Portugal a mais afectada pela precipitação, em que em 12h poderão cair 5 a 10mm, nada de especial.

Depois desta depressão "morrer", uma outra virá novamente da Gronelândia repetindo o "processo" da primeira, deslocando-se até ao NW da Europa, formando um cavado e mais tarde desprendendo-se. Esta deverá ficar um pouco mais a SW que a primeira, ficando a NW da P.I. Esta deverá trazer as mesmas quantidades de precipitação que a primeira, em que tanto o Norte como o Centro do país serão afectados por 5 a 10mm por 12h. O Sul deverá ficar-se por 2 a 5mm por 12h na zona de Évora, Algarve em 12h não deverá acumular mais que 1mm.

Mas isto ainda é muito longe para serem feitas previsões assim muito detalhadas.

(Previsões feitas com base no modelo GFS).

PS: E não é vai vir, é virá


----------



## jppm (15 Abr 2012 às 21:39)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*



filipe cunha disse:


> O alerta para para o litoral norte, tendo a minha EM a 10Kms, ainda deveria chegar aqui algo...nem que viesse de bicicleta....bem disse a um colega meu para não se preocupar com as galinhas
> Ah para esta tarde era de 70Kms/H
> 
> No IM de Viana a rajada maxima foi de 15kms/h...



Não sei para onde estavam os avisos amarelos mas, eu em Sintra (Algueirão-Mem Martins), tive ventos muito fortes, como já não tinha à muito tempo. Toldos partidos em vários sítios na vila de Sintra também. Algumas árvores caídas, janelas a abanar com a força do vento. E isto já é de há uns dois ou três dias!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2012 às 21:43)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*



filipe cunha disse:


> O alerta para para o litoral norte, tendo a minha EM a 10Kms, ainda deveria chegar aqui algo...nem que viesse de bicicleta....bem disse a um colega meu para não se preocupar com as galinhas
> Ah para esta tarde era de 70Kms/H
> 
> No IM de Viana a rajada maxima foi de 15kms/h...



Não são 15 km/h mas sim m/s. O IM explica isso na legenda por baixo dos resumos diários, no entanto, diz que é em km/h em cima, quando, claramente não é.






Viana teve 13,9 m/s que equivale a 50 km/h.

Mirandela teve por exemplo 24,8 m/s, que é *90 km/h*.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2012 às 22:02)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*



SpiderVV disse:


> Não são 15 km/h mas sim m/s. O IM explica isso na legenda por baixo dos resumos diários, no entanto, diz que é em km/h em cima, quando, claramente não é.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas então aí não diz 13,9Km/h

Edit
Assim sendo não há duvida que os graficos são muito praticos e elucidativos, só falta mesmo traduzir para Euros....


----------



## 1337 (15 Abr 2012 às 22:09)

O IM não mostra a rajada máxima de vento registada mas sim a média máxima do vento


----------



## RTC (16 Abr 2012 às 16:11)

Olá a todos.

Já têm mais alguma informação sobre as previsões para a próxima semana, nomeadamente de 25 a 28 Abril?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2012 às 16:54)

1337 disse:


> O IM não mostra a rajada máxima de vento registada mas sim a média máxima do vento



Nos gráficos. Nos resumos é a rajada. 90 km/h de média seria uma loucura.


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

RTC disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Já têm mais alguma informação sobre as previsões para a próxima semana, nomeadamente de 25 a 28 Abril?



Está muito confuso o cenário dos modelos, talvez devido á depressão que está agora a surgir proximo da Bermuda, e que poderá transitar para um sistema subtropical.
As implicações disto são um aumento da quantidade de energia a vir da região oeste do Atlantico, e com a qual os modelos não sabem muito bem o que fazer.

Muitas vezes a energia tropical que vem de sul interage com areas de insatbilidade onde "chocam" massas de ar muito frio e originam-se fortes depressões, outras vezes elas encontram ambientes pouco favoraveis e andam a "vaguear" nas proximidades do AA, inclusivé, á volta dele.
E pequenas mudançasnos modelos  podem logo gerar grandes consequnecias...portanto..é sempre muito complicado prever o tempo e ainda para mais em situações destas.

*Para já um reparo quanto a esta semana*..( mais uma vez houve mudanças..).

A previsão inicial apontava para:



			
				stormy disse:
			
		

> 3f- Subida da temperatura, céu pouco nublado.
> 
> 4f/5f/6f- Novo periodo instavel, a afectar principalmente as regiões do N/NW mas tambem o centro, pequena descida da temperatura, especialmente a maxima.
> 
> Sab- Tempo estavel e subida de temperatura.



*Actualmente*, já detectamos algumas mudanças face ao padrão inicial, e portanto:

*3f-* Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade nas regiões do norte e litoral centro, com chuva fraca a partir da tarde nessas zonas.

*4f,5f,6f-* Céu em geral muito nulado, periodos de chuva, por vezes moderada nas zonas do norte e litoral centro, extendendo-se em menor grau ao sul ( a sul de Sines-Beja será mesmo pouquinha  ).
Temperaturas sem variação significativa, mas possibilidade de periodos de vento moderado a forte do quadrante W/NW.

*Sab-* Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da manhã, com periodos de chuva durante a tarde nas regiões do norte e centro, e em menor grau no litoral entre Sagres e Setubal.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## boneli (16 Abr 2012 às 22:43)

Pelo que vi no GFS a partir de amanhã regressa a tão desejada chuva..pelo menos aqui para o Norte e parece que pelo menos por aqui ficará até ao fim de semana. Generoso este mês de Abril.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

Bom dia .... então parece que olhando aqui para os modelos chuva para o meu cantinho nem vê-la....
Será que vem alguma coisa lá para o final do mês?

O ECM diz talvez (há cerca de 3 dias a dar para o ultimo dia).
O GFS diz não.

Faz falta a chuva para estas bandas já que aquilo que choveu evaporou-se muito rapidamente, nem deu para as ervas rejuvenescerem !!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2012 às 13:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia .... então parece que olhando aqui para os modelos chuva para o meu cantinho nem vê-la....
> Será que vem alguma coisa lá para o final do mês?
> 
> O ECM diz talvez (há cerca de 3 dias a dar para o ultimo dia).
> ...



Foi muito bom aquilo que caiu no final de Março mas agora a brincar a brincar corremos o risco de termos um Abril extremamente seco, isto no que ao Sul diz respeito.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a última semana, que não me parece trazer grandes novidades. Não há cut-off´s em perspectiva para já e enquanto houver uma corrente de Noroeste a chuva aqui é uma miragem, apenas teremos temperaturas abaixo da média em alguns dias e dias nublados com possibilidade de algum chuvisco.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 10:28)

A perspectiva é interessante para todo o país.


> "Previsão para 4ª feira, 18 de abril de 2012
> 
> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu muito nublado.
> ...


O sul deverá ter pouca chuva mas deverá ser praticamente democrática.
Quanto ao norte e centro parece que a rega será boa.
Na imagem de satélite "as coisas" compõem-se...

Imagem das 09.30h (08.30h UTC):


----------



## Tempo (18 Abr 2012 às 12:47)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/infra


----------



## Tempo (18 Abr 2012 às 12:48)

Portugal continental quase coberto na sua totalide por um manto de nuvens


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2012 às 12:58)

Tudo somado, pela previsão do ECMWF o litoral Norte e as Montanhas do interior Norte poderão ver mais de 100mm estes dias. Já estou mesmo a ver muitos locais No Norte a terminarem o mês com mais de 200mm, senão for bem mais! As perspectivas estão excelentes...
Assim já está mais de acordo com a região em questão.
Quanto ao Sul para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve nem um milimetro em perspectiva, isto pelas cartas do ECMWF.

A moral da história é que nem só de cut-off's se faz este mês e ainda mais depois de um ano anormal como este.
O Norte até Julho pode ainda ver muita chuva!
No sul já perdi a esperança, já perdemos o comboio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Abr 2012 às 13:17)

Ainda tenho esperança que chova no final do mês


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2012 às 13:55)

Espero que o padrão mude depressa porque isto para o Sul é o pior cenário...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

A continuar assim a previsão espera-se um super Abril em especial no litoral Norte.
A região de Bragança, bastante carente de pluviosidade fica a vê-la passar e o centro poderá ver alguma coisa.
De fora fica o Alentejo e Algarve, pelo menos até às 160h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2012 às 16:50)

A nossa sorte poderá ser o dia 27 e 28 de Abril


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A nossa sorte poderá ser o dia 27 e 28 de Abril


De facto para os dias 26 a 28 de Abril poderemos ter nova ronda de chuva, democraticamente distribuída, embora mais a norte. Trata-se de uma *entrada de NO* pelo que alguma cautela é aconselhável.
E digo "cautela" para que não se lancem foguetes e não se coloquem as expectativas muito lá em cima...
Tanto o IM (saída automática) como o GFS dão precipitação até ao sul para essas datas. 
A esta distância, e com entrada de NO, os modelos ainda muito podem mudar. E, mesmo sem grandes mudanças, o acumulado de precipitação poderá até ser muito diminuto.
Aguardemos pelas saídas dos próximos dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2012 às 17:47)

Já vinha era uns dias de sol e de pouco vento, para dar uns passeios à beira-mar, isso sim é que era. Já tou a ficar farto de ter vendaval todos os dias, céu nublado irra, que estamos quase no fim de Abril e o tempo agora que devia ser mais de solinho para um gajo aproveitar é que anda maluco.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Boas!

Alguem poderá ajudar-me, no que toca ao dia de Domingo? Irei fazer uma caminhada às Minas dos Carris (Gerês). Segundo a previsão do I.M.: "Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro". Ora, seguindo os modelos dá a entender que, de facto, a precipitação será residual. Acontece que, como é sabido, as Minas dos Carris se situam a uma altitude de 1440 metros. Qual o comportamento meteorológico perante a orografia da zona onde iremos caminhar?

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas!
> Alguem poderá ajudar-me, no que toca ao dia de Domingo? Irei fazer uma caminhada às Minas dos Carris (Gerês). Segundo a previsão do I.M.: "Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro". Ora, seguindo os modelos dá a entender que, de facto, a precipitação será residual. Acontece que, como é sabido, as Minas dos Carris se situam a uma altitude de 1440 metros. *Qual o comportamento meteorológico perante a orografia da zona onde iremos caminhar?*
> Um abraço a todos.


Pela temperatura prevista aos 850 hPa (~1500 mts de altitude, a mesma das Minas dos Carris) poderás ter uma temperatura entre os 0ºC e os 5ºC. Com a nebulosidade prevista, do tipo médio e a essa altitude, poderás ter nevoeiro e eventualmente chuviscos\aguaceiros fracos.
Mas trata-se apenas de uma leitura subjectiva que faço dos modelos e da previsão do IM.
Penso que sábado poderás ter uma melhor percepção do que poderás apanhar...


----------



## boneli (19 Abr 2012 às 18:17)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Alguem poderá ajudar-me, no que toca ao dia de Domingo? Irei fazer uma caminhada às Minas dos Carris (Gerês). Segundo a previsão do I.M.: "Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro". Ora, seguindo os modelos dá a entender que, de facto, a precipitação será residual. Acontece que, como é sabido, as Minas dos Carris se situam a uma altitude de 1440 metros. Qual o comportamento meteorológico perante a orografia da zona onde iremos caminhar?
> 
> Um abraço a todos.




Ainda nos encontra-mos lá...pelo que vejo a precipitação será residual, mas cautela com as condições meteorológicas.
Ainda estou na dúvida.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Abr 2012 às 18:46)

Obrigado Aristocrata e Boneli!!! E boneli, então lá nos vemos


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

Então e perspectivas para a próxima semana? Já repararam na boa frente prevista tanto pelo GFS como ECMWF lá pras 160h? 
Posso tar a ver mal mas face ao que vejo nos modelos parece-me que algumas zonas do Minho poderão acabar o mês com uns 300mm...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Abr 2012 às 16:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Então e perspectivas para a próxima semana? Já repararam na boa frente prevista tanto pelo GFS como ECMWF lá pras 160h?
> Posso tar a ver mal mas face ao que vejo nos modelos parece-me que algumas zonas do Minho poderão acabar o mês com uns 300mm...



Ainda é muito cedo para estar a falar mas todos os modelos dão essa depressão, e as discrepâncias existentes residem sobretudo no seu cavamento e de que forma se projecta se é que se projecta para sul !

Mesmo assim as runs de hoje são bastantes melhores que as de ontem, e do modo que está desenhado neste momento, a região do litoral Norte e Centro teria acumulados bastante interessantes !
Mas vamos vendo nos próximos dias ... !!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Abr 2012 às 17:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo para estar a falar mas todos os modelos dão essa depressão...



Sim Aurélio, é cedo mas não tanto assim. Até porque com o jetstream a ajudar nas últimas 2 semanas e o AA mais a Oeste, os modelos andam um pouco mais certinhos do que estavam há 1 mês atrás.

De qualquer forma, vamos estando atentos ao evoluir das saída modelísticas.
O ideal seria que a depressão baixasse um pouco e deixasse chuva em todo o país em quantidades apreciáveis.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2012 às 17:31)

Péssima saída 
Segundo esta saída o sul fica sem chuva nenhuma


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2012 às 17:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Péssima saída
> Segundo esta saída o sul fica sem chuva nenhuma



Nem vale a pena estares-te a irritar com saídas do GFS. Já começa a ser habitual este acompanhamento bipolar dos devaneios deste modelo, que após as últimas actualizações, se tem manifestado absolutamente errático. Não tem uma saída igual. Olhem para o ECMWF e respectivos ensembles, dantes ainda havia a desculpa de não termos acesso a esses produtos, agora que os podemos ver, é masoquismo estar a olhar para o GFS. Bem mais certeiros que o modelo americano têm-se manifestado o UKMO e o canadiano.

E o que dizem os modelos mais fiáveis? Manutenção do padrão dos últimos dias, chuva no noroeste do país, até dia 25 ao fim do dia, quando chegaria uma frente atlântica que afectaria todo o país. Depois, manutenção da instabilidade em todo o país, com a depressão a ficar isolada entre a dorsal atlântica e uma outra dorsal na Europa, que impulsionada pela depressão que nos afectaria subiria até à Escandinávia. Essa instabilidade duraria até ao fim do mês, e o início do seguinte, dependeria da forma como a 'nossa' depressão fosse absorvida pela circulação global.

De qualquer modo, o cenário do GFS não seria mau de todo, até teria um evento convectivo bastante interessante no último fim de semana do mês. Mas enquanto o ECMWF apontar noutra direcção, ainda por cima com a concordância dos seus ensembles, do UKMO e do GEM, o GFS não tem qualquer credibilidade.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Abr 2012 às 20:27)

David sf disse:


> Nem vale a pena estares-te a irritar com saídas do GFS. Já começa a ser habitual este acompanhamento bipolar dos devaneios deste modelo, que após as últimas actualizações, se tem manifestado absolutamente errático. Não tem uma saída igual. Olhem para o ECMWF e respectivos ensembles, dantes ainda havia a desculpa de não termos acesso a esses produtos, agora que os podemos ver, é masoquismo estar a olhar para o GFS. Bem mais certeiros que o modelo americano têm-se manifestado o UKMO e o canadiano.
> 
> E o que dizem os modelos mais fiáveis? Manutenção do padrão dos últimos dias, chuva no noroeste do país, até dia 25 ao fim do dia, quando chegaria uma frente atlântica que afectaria todo o país. Depois, manutenção da instabilidade em todo o país, com a depressão a ficar isolada entre a dorsal atlântica e uma outra dorsal na Europa, que impulsionada pela depressão que nos afectaria subiria até à Escandinávia. Essa instabilidade duraria até ao fim do mês, e o início do seguinte, dependeria da forma como a 'nossa' depressão fosse absorvida pela circulação global.
> 
> De qualquer modo, o cenário do GFS não seria mau de todo, até teria um evento convectivo bastante interessante no último fim de semana do mês. Mas enquanto o ECMWF apontar noutra direcção, ainda por cima com a concordância dos seus ensembles, do UKMO e do GEM, o GFS não tem qualquer credibilidade.



Ainda falavam do GFS, esta saida do GFS ainda é muito pior que a saida do ECM, ainda falam do GFS, grande salto de uma run para outra ....


----------



## Aurélio (21 Abr 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia .... olhando para os modelos ainda uma enorme incerteza e por aquilo que constato o que vai chover está ainda muito dependente sobre se a depressão cavará muito e sobretudo sobre o local onde cavará pois os modelos ainda não estão bem uniformes se será mais a sul ou mais a norte. Após a passagem da frente entre a noite de Quarta e a manhã de Sexta, seguir-se-a uma periodo instável de aguaceiros.
A intensidade desses aguaceiros está fortemente dependente do desprendimento da depressão ou ainda melhor ou pior se quiserem, de um eventual formação de pequenas depressões secundárias a oeste de Portugal que a meu ver serão fundamentais para termos alguma coisa de jeito aqui mais a sul.

Fartos de ver nuvens a passar estamos nós !!


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2012 às 12:15)

Boas, 

uma boa rega em perspectiva para a semana, em especial no Norte, segundo ECM:








GFS:






Para já estão bastante concordantes os dois modelos.

Espero ultrapassar, e por uma larga margem, os 100 mm  para este mês! Outras regiões do Norte, em especial zonas mais montanhosas do Minho/Douro Litoral podem ultrapassar os 250/300 mm!

Venha ela. 

Depois da passagem desta frente, parece que o tempo tem tendência para se manter instável, veremos.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2012 às 12:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e o sul fica a ver navios



A tendência não é tão boa ( pelo menos de momento ) para as regiões mais a sul, mas também irá chover, por exemplo o ECM  coloca uma boa rega mais para o sul no dia 26, ainda falta bastante tempo...






o GFS  nem por isso ( refiro-me ao sul no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve )







mas como disse falta muito tempo ainda para se tirarem conclusões..e mesmo para o Norte , nada está ainda 100% definido, embora a tendência seja boa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2012 às 23:26)

Impressionante como para o litoral Centro de prevêem 30mm para quinta e para o Alentejo 0mm, segundo a última saída do GFS


----------



## David sf (22 Abr 2012 às 01:07)

Neste momento, todos os modelos convergiram para uma solução mais próxima daquela avançada pelo GFS desde ontem, para variar desta vez parece que levou a melhor. Portanto, devermos assistir a uma mudança de padrão a partir de dia 25, inicialmente com a chegada de uma frente de oeste, que vai lentamente avançando pelo país, afectando (eventualmente, há ainda alguma incerteza se chega ao extremo sueste, mas é provável que sim) todo o território continental até ao meio dia de quinta feira. É um pouco estranho que com a sinóptica tão parecido haja discrepâncias tão grandes ao nível da precipitação entre GFS e ECMWF, é comparar a carta que o MeteoAlentejo postou anteriormente, com estas do ECMWF:
















De qualquer modo, e apesar dos restantes modelos terem convergido para uma previsão mais próxima à do GFS, acredito mais na modelação da precipitação do ECMWF, mas vamos ver as próximas saídas.

Posteriormente, deverá instalar-se um fluxo perturbado de sudoeste, que poderá originar eventos convectivos interessantes. Deverá isolar-se uma depressão a oeste do continente, que ficaria por essas bandas entre dia 26, e provavelmente o fim do mês, que nos traria uns 4 ou 5 dias bastante interessantes. Nisso estão todos os modelos de acordo.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2012 às 08:24)

Sinceramente já vi isto melhor e tenho sérias dúvidas que se forme alguma coisa (cut-off).
Da forma como isto tá e tomando em atenção que até ao momento tem sido o GFS quem está a modelar melhor esta futura situação parece que teremos uma frente que nem ao sul chega, e posteriormente uma situação de fraca instabilidade.
para aqui uns chuviscos e pouco mais ....

Em vez de isto ir melhorando como tem sido hábito este ano vai é piorando !

Comparando as runs apesar do pouco ou nada que os modelos dão para aqui claramente melhor o ECM nesta run das 00h, mas não vejo nada de especial sinceramente !!


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2012 às 10:30)

Bons dias,

o meteograma GFS dá uns generosos *119.2 mm* para aqui na próxima semana, outras localidades do Norte também acima dos 100 mm..







olhando aos modelos dá a sensação que a frente irá percorrer o País numa trajectória mais SW/NE, numa diagonal,ficando quase estacionária por umas horas, afectando mais as regiões do Norte/Centro na sua fase mais activa, e não chegando a entrar propriamente nas regiões mais a Sul..ou então chegando mais fraca e já em dissipação .. veremos como evolui..

Nestas situações de frentes quase estacionárias, é comum ocorrerem acumulados de precipitação bastante significativos em alguns locais...em Novembro 2009 ( no evento JÚLIA ), em menos de 24 horas registei mais de 90 mm de precipitação, devido também a uma frente em lento deslocamento SW/NE.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...oral-norte-novembro-2009-a-3873-19-print.html


----------



## trovoadas (22 Abr 2012 às 16:21)

Boas,

Com tanta azáfama agora pelo Norte só espero que depois daqui mais para a frente não se lamentem se tivermos umas boas cut-off´s aqui no sul lá para Maio...veremos os que nos reserva o futuro. Sinceramente acho que antes de vir o Verão climatológico ainda terá de vir qualquer coisa...


----------



## amando96 (22 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Junho do ano passado ainda foi interessante.

E abril foi bem mais quente e mais 'animado' que este ano...

Dia 21/04/2011 acumulei 29mm, este ano tenho total de 28.6, do mês todo de Abril...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2012 às 20:39)

amando96 disse:


> Junho do ano passado ainda foi interessante.
> 
> E abril foi bem mais quente e mais 'animado' que este ano...
> 
> Dia 21/04/2011 acumulei 29mm, este ano tenho total de 28.6, do mês todo de Abril...



Neste momento os modelos dão alguma chuva para aqui no fim de semana e muita chuva a norte e centro podendo ser persistente (diferente de forte) em determinadas zonas do Norte e Centro, mas continuo achando isto ainda muito confuso e suspeito !!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Abr 2012 às 21:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Com tanta azáfama agora pelo Norte só espero que depois daqui mais para a frente não se lamentem se tivermos umas boas cut-off´s aqui no sul lá para Maio...veremos os que nos reserva o futuro. Sinceramente acho que antes de vir o Verão climatológico ainda terá de vir qualquer coisa...



Boas Trovoadas,

Acho que no Norte ninguém se deve lamentar c/ a formação de eventuais cut-off's na zona sul daqui mais para a frente.... Cada um tem o que a Natureza tem para oferecer na sua respectiva região e apenas somos meros espectadores desse fantástico hobbie.... 

Mas também acredito que podemos levar c/ algumas e boas surpresas de Norte a Sul num futuro próximo...

Continuação de Bom Fim Semana a todos os colegas do forúm....


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2012 às 10:00)

Bom dia .... nesta ultima saída o GFS deu uma saida muito boa de forma geral com acumulados muito interessantes no Norte na Quarta Feira e no Centro e Interior Norte e Centro durante os dias Quinta e Sexta Feira !!
No fim de semana teriamos precipitação mais generalizada ainda que sendo mais persistente no Norte e Centro e prolongar-se-ia até Segunda Feira !

O ECM tem um cenário idêntico mas menos prolongado, em especial no fim de semana com precipitação mais confinada ao interior e menos persistente.
Tal facto deve-se ao "maldito" AA que tende a empurrar a depressão mais para leste, não deixando que sejam criados pequenos núcleos depressionários a oeste de Portugal.
A ocorrência de precipitação algo mais forte está fortemente dependente da criação destes núcleos.
Ainda assim o GFS parece algo isolado nesta saida das 00h !

Assim sendo não espero grande coisa aqui para os meu cantinho !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2012 às 11:58)

Nesta saída a precipitação forte fica quase toda no mar


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2012 às 12:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nesta saída a precipitação forte fica quase toda no mar



Eu continuo a ver acumulados significativos em quase toda a região norte e centro sobretudo entre 4ª e 6ª feira... É absolutamente normal que com uma precipitação ao largo existam acumulados significativos no mar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2012 às 12:09)

pois , mas não te esqueças que eu estou no sul


----------



## Tempo (23 Abr 2012 às 12:19)

onde posso ver os mapas de previsão de precipitação acumulada do ecmwf?
Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2012 às 12:30)

Tempo disse:


> onde posso ver os mapas de previsão de precipitação acumulada do ecmwf?
> Obrigado.



 Links para produtos do ECMWF
E escolhe o Rainfall and MSLP


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2012 às 12:31)

Previsão actualizada do IM:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 25 de abril de 2012*

Céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na região Sul
até ao fim da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, por vezes forte,
que será de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 40 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos
65 km/h no litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) de
sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 95 km/h, tornando-se forte
(35 a 45 km/h) a partir do meio da tarde.*

Actualizado a 23 de abril de 2012 às 10:59 UTC

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 26 de abril de 2012*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral oeste
a sul do Cabo Raso.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
de sudoeste.
Pequena subida de temperatura na região Sul.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Boas perspectivas para os próximos dias, em especial para o Norte/Centro.

Como disse o vitamos, podem ocorrer acumulados significativos nas regiões Norte/Centro, sobertudo se a frente se tornar estacionária ou em movimento lento SW/NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

O ECM está excelente


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2012 às 13:01)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM está excelente



Desculpa o reparo mas acho que precisas de óculos não


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2012 às 13:05)

Então repara:


----------



## trovoadas (23 Abr 2012 às 13:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Então repara:



Ainda falta muito tempo! vamos a ver o que se passa nos próximos dias. A mim parece-me ser a última oportunidade de uma boa rega aqui pelo sul. Depois a partir da próxima segunda/início de Maio parece consensual a chegada do bom tempo. 
No Norte e Centro toda esta semana tem possibilidades de se queimarem bem os últimos cartuchos. Eu diria que o Minho até está bem preparado para tanta chuva mas recordo que o Centro à muito tempo que não vê chuva a sério. Portanto há que estar atento!


----------



## Snow (23 Abr 2012 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão actualizada do IM:
> 
> *Previsão para 4ª feira, 25 de abril de 2012*
> 
> ...



Boas, penso que a previsão do I.M é bem realística, no entanto, não estou a ver onde a cota de neve possa andar a 1200m, visto que a temperatura a 850HPA estará perto dos 4º ou 5º, e a temperatura em altitude também não se verifica tão baixa quanto isso.


----------



## CptRena (23 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

Snow disse:


> Boas, penso que a previsão do I.M é bem realística, no entanto, não estou a ver onde a cota de neve possa andar a 1200m, visto que a temperatura a 850HPA estará perto dos 4º ou 5º, e a temperatura em altitude também não se verifica tão baixa quanto isso.



Nem só de frio de faz a neve.
O processo de solidificação de água para formar neve dá-se pela rápida perda de calor que ocorre nas partículas de água. Esta perda de calor pode ser acelerada pela diminuição da temperatura, arrefecimento sensível, mas também se pode dar por arrefecimento evaporativo, onde através da evaporação da água esta perde energia térmica e pode levar à solidificação da restante.
Portanto, se a temperatura não estiver muito baixa, mas a humidade relativa for baixa, pode haver a formação de flocos de neve.


----------



## Snow (23 Abr 2012 às 14:50)

CptRena disse:


> Nem só de frio de faz a neve.
> O processo de solidificação de água para formar neve dá-se pela rápida perda de calor que ocorre nas partículas de água. Esta perda de calor pode ser acelerada pela diminuição da temperatura, arrefecimento sensível, mas também se pode dar por arrefecimento evaporativo, onde através da evaporação da água esta perde energia térmica e pode levar à solidificação da restante.
> Portanto, se a temperatura não estiver muito baixa, mas a humidade relativa for baixa, pode haver a formação de flocos de neve.



Sim é verdade, mas no evento que se aproxima, a humidade relativa não irá ser baixa.

Existem outro factores importantes, como as características dos locais, efeito de fohen. 

Mas colocar a cota a 1200/1400m acho bastante optimista, pois eu vejo a cota a andar nos 2000m/2200m.


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2012 às 14:50)

CptRena disse:


> Nem só de frio de faz a neve.
> O processo de solidificação de água para formar neve dá-se pela rápida perda de calor que ocorre nas partículas de água. Esta perda de calor pode ser acelerada pela diminuição da temperatura, arrefecimento sensível, mas também se pode dar por arrefecimento evaporativo, onde através da evaporação da água esta perde energia térmica e pode levar à solidificação da restante.
> Portanto, se a temperatura não estiver muito baixa, mas a humidade relativa for baixa, pode haver a formação de flocos de neve.



Uma coisa é a temperatura positiva com frio em altitude. Aí há condições para a ocorrência de neve... Mas neste caso o Snow tem razão... quer à superfície, quer em altitude as temperaturas durante o periodo em causa não permitirão cotas de neve tão baixas, penso que o IM irá rever a cota nas próximas actualizações.


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

vitamos disse:


> Uma coisa é a temperatura positiva com frio em altitude. Aí há condições para a ocorrência de neve... Mas neste caso o Snow tem razão... quer à superfície, quer em altitude as temperaturas durante o periodo em causa não permitirão cotas de neve tão baixas, penso que o IM irá rever a cota nas próximas actualizações.



A temperatura em altitude só influencia a cota de neve caso se deem movimentos verticais com transporte de ar frio para niveis mais baixos, aquando da precipitação, caso contrario não tens neve á mesma...
O que diz o cptRena é mais que verdade, mas implica uma atmosfera média muito seca, para que se tenha o tal arrefecimento evaporativo, e é esse o mecanismo principal quando há precipitação no Inverno com fluxo de NE ou E á superficie...mesmo com temperaturas positivas a 850hpa o ar é muito seco nos niveis baixos o que te causa o abaixar significativo da cota mesmo com pouco ar frio quer em altitude ou á superficie.

Nesta situação de 4f/5f não me parece razoavel uma previsão de cotas 1200m, porque para alem de teres uma atmosfera humida com pouco frio em altura, tens uma entrada de ar muito quente e humido nos niveis baixos, com dewpoints perto dos 13-15ºC....nessas condições a instabilidade é forte e há uma grande libertação de calor latente dentro dos sistemas convectivos, que aquece os nives medios muitas vezes ainda mais do que os modelos preveem.

Lá para 6f/sab já poderá haver uma cota mais baixa com a passagem da frente e a ocorrencia de intabilidade no seio de ar muito mais frio e seco em altura...mas ainda não podemos ter certezas pois os modelos andam muito pouco consistentes quanto á evolução do cavado que nos vai afectar a partir de 5f.

De assinalar para já temos a precipitação muito forte associada á depressão cavada a NW, que vai afectar essencialmente o N e litoral centro, entre 3f e 4f, tambem merece atenção o vento, tambem no norte e litoral centro e a ondulação em todo o litoral oeste.
O vento terá o seu maximo na manhã de 4f, com velocidades na ordem dos 30 a 40kts ( 50-60km.h) com rajadas de até 80-95km.h no litoral NW e terras altas do norte e centro.


----------



## Tempo (23 Abr 2012 às 16:47)

Vince disse:


> Links para produtos do ECMWF
> E escolhe o Rainfall and MSLP



Muito obrigado!


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2012 às 17:25)

Boas tardes. 
Entre T+18h e T+42h teremos uma situação de ciclogenese rápida a NW, com o cavamento de uma depressão até perto dos 975hpa, mas que poderá ser ainda mais intensa dado que os modelos mostram uma sobreelevação da tropopausa a sueste do nucleo depressionário, o que é sintoma de uma advecção quente muito significativa e forte forçamento dinamico no seio da depressão.

Esta depressão causará uma situação de vento forte, ondulação forte e precipitação intensa especialmente no norte e centro.
Segundo os modelos mesoescalares a zona norte será afcetada essencialmente por chuva orografica devido ao aquecimento da alta e média troposfera, impedindo o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens...mas o grande conteudo em agua das massas de ar á superficie deverá ser o suficiente para causar bastante chuva especialmente nas serras costeiras.

Então, a partir de 4f á noite, espera-se que a região menos favoravel á convecção se mova para leste, nesse momento a uma lingua de ar frio e instavel bem visivel na vorticidade aos 500hpa deverá mover-se de NW/WNW; o cavado vai expandir-se para SW e teremos uma rápida reactivação do sistema frontal sobre o centro e sul do pais, sendo esse cenário o que me preocupa mais ao nivel da actividade convectiva e precipitação....enquanto a zona norte estará num ambiente bastante estavel, no sul a partir da noite de 4f e até 6f será afectado por uma frente estacionaria que poderá ser muito activa e que se encontra num ambiente muito mais dinamico...é uma situação a acompanhar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2012 às 17:29)

saída mais animadora do GFS:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2012 às 18:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> saída mais animadora do GFS:



Para aqui, pelo menos para aqui, o GFS a cada run anda a cortar na precipitação, deve ser da crise. Mas ainda faltam algumas horas! Tudo pode acontecer!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

Bom estes modelos parecem um carrossel e estão sempre, sempre a mudar .... e algo me diz que novamente o resto que falta das runs das 12h trará mais supresas agradáveis ou então desagráveis....

Por exemplo:
- O IM indica que Quinta teremos periodos de chuva em especial a Norte de Menotejunto de Estrela, isto contraria aquilo que neste momento os modelos indicam neste momento que já não passa pelo estacionamento na frente na zona essencialmente do Centro e Interior Norte, mas colocam essa frente evoluindo lentamente mais para sul, até chegar á zonal sul;
- Na Sexta as dúvidas são ainda maiores, pois existem modelos que permancem com essa linha de instabilidade afectando a mesma zona que na Quinta e outros que criam outras linhas de instabilidade;
- No Sábado e Domingo as dúvidas são ainda maiores mas que em principio teriamos uma situação de instabilidade de certa forma mais generalizada, e mais num padrão de aguaceiros e trovoadas;

Mas cada run que passa apresenta uma situação diferente mas que neste momento passa pela retirada da frente estacionária passando esta a fazer um maior varrimento !!
Tudo muito, muito, muito incerto ainda .....


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Abr 2012 às 19:34)

a frente é certa!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Se provoca mais precipitação a norte e centro? Provavelmente. Isso é perfeitamente normal.
Daqui a nada temos a saida das 12h do ECMWF.

A chuva vai cair e faz falta!


----------



## Snow (23 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes.
> Entre T+18h e T+42h teremos uma situação de ciclogenese rápida a NW, com o cavamento de uma depressão até perto dos 975hpa, mas que poderá ser ainda mais intensa dado que os modelos mostram uma sobreelevação da tropopausa a sueste do nucleo depressionário, o que é sintoma de uma advecção quente muito significativa e forte forçamento dinamico no seio da depressão.
> 
> Esta depressão causará uma situação de vento forte, ondulação forte e precipitação intensa especialmente no norte e centro.
> ...


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2012 às 20:48)

Snow disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Stormy, muito boa a explicação.
> 
> ...



Bem...nem sabemos ao certo quando a frente vai passar...maior parte dos modelos reactiva a frente no sul e ajusta a orientação para S-N, o que poderia manter uma zona de instabilidade ( por vezes forte) sob o pais até 6f ou sab....

Para já podemos dizer que 4f,5f e 6f teremos uma situação de vento com a depressão a NW...depois é dificil prever com exatidão o que se vai passar...

No caso de haver uma entrada de ar pós frontal no fim de semana então é possivel que neve a cotas talvez abaixo dos 1500m...caso o ar pós frontal não chegue a entrar ou tenha pouca expressão, as cotas serão mais altas.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2012 às 20:53)

Snow disse:


> Deixo apenas aqui uma questão. Ao contrario da previsão do I.M, toda a precipitação que irá se verificar, irá ser sob a forma de chuva, em todo o país, inclusive a Serra da Estrela, apenas com a passagem desta frente quente e húmida é que poderemos passar a verificar regime de aguaceiros, que serão de neve em cotas de 1600/1800m. Pelo menos é o que os modelos o indicam.
> 
> Abraço



Será mesmo uma frente fria. Em relação à cota de neve, pode não ser tão baixa como indica o IM, mas deve andar abaixo dos 2000m durante a maior parte dos dias deste episódio.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2012 às 21:53)

Nas cartas do ECMWF, e no que toca a precipitação, temos bons acumulados para todo o país no espaço de 1 semana. 1º a norte e depois no centro e sul...
Nesta última carta disponível, relativa a dia 3 de maio, vemos que o acumulado em 6 horas é interessante:







Para já, considerando o ECMWF o modelo de referência, temos de saudar o facto de termos expectativas de ver chegar a chuva a todos os cantinhos de Portugal.
Mas também, como todos sabemos, os modelos vão mudando, ora pouco ora muito, de saída operacional para saída operacional.

Depois de meses de seca, temos um Abril chuvoso a norte e um final de Abril\início de Maio interessantes para o resto do país. Acompanhemos as próximas saídas e espero que a todos toque um pouco...

 - o negócio de venda de guarda-chuvas reactivou-se apenas na primavera neste ano hidrológico.


----------



## David sf (23 Abr 2012 às 21:58)

Apesar de ainda haver alguma incerteza do comportamento da frente que nos irá afectar a partir de quarta feira, 25 de abril, os modelos começam a tender para a opção em que a frente progredirá lentamente para leste, afectando deste modo todo o território continental. 
Tudo começa com uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico Norte, que arrasará completamente a dorsal açoriana, que nos últimos dias tem sido decisiva para que o sul do país não tenha sido atingido pelas várias frentes que chegaram ao litoral norte. Nesta animação pode-se ver a tal ciclogénese explosiva (neste caso, o seu núcleo desce cerca de 30 hpa em 24 horas) e o campo de ventos gerados à superfície (velocidade e direcção):






A dorsal atlântica, pela acção conjunta da ciclogénese explosiva e de uma depressão muito cavada nos EUA (imagem abaixo), aparece em força no Atlântico Oeste, originando um bloqueio à circulação zonal, que permitirá uma entrada de ar bastante frio em altitude até latitudes bastante baixas, entre os Açores e o continente.






Forma-se então uma área de baixas pressões, desde a Noruega até à Madeira, que afectará o estado do tempo em Portugal continental desde dia 25 até, pelo menos o próximo domingo, sendo que é possível que dure ainda mais tempo.

Inicialmente seremos afectados por uma frente fria, que atingirá inicialmente o litoral norte e progredirá lentamente para as restantes regiões. O facto da progressão ser lenta (cerca de 48 horas para "varrer" todo o território) poderá originar bons acumulados, sendo que a frente passará por vários períodos de enfraquecimento e fortalecimento, pelo que a distribuição poderá não ser totalmente democrática.

*Distribuição da precipitação ECMWF:*






*Distribuição da precipitação GFS:*






Ainda há algumas diferenças entre os dois modelos, o ECMWF desloca a frente menos lentamente para leste do que o GFS, estando esta já em Espanha na sexta feira. Ainda há bastantes diferenças sobre os acumulados de precipitação em cada região, tem variado muito de saída para saída, pelo que os valores acima não deverão ser os definitivos (até porque ECMWF e GFS têm valores bastante diferentes em muitos locias).

Nota-se em ambos os modelos um pós frontal relativamente interessante no litoral norte, podendo aí ocorrer alguma trovoada e queda de granizo. Ao contrário do que o IM prevê, não acredito em cotas abaixo de 2000 m na quarta feira, já no pós frontal, na quinta feira, a cota pode descer para cerca de 1400 m.

Após a passagem da frente deveremos entrar num regime de convecção, com aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas, a começar no sábado e de duração incerta, devido à aproximação do ar frio em altitude ao continente. O GFS prevê que dure até segunda, o ECMWF mantém-na até ao fim da simulação. A precipitação prevista, principalmente pelo ECMWF, é bastante considerável, não esquecendo que a modelação da precipitação em fenómenos convectivos, a tão larga distância temporal, reveste-se sempre de grande incerteza.

*Cavado e cut-off após a passagem da frente - GFS*:


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2012 às 22:15)

Sem dúvida interessante a situação dos próximos dias, não só a ciclogénese explosiva a norte da PI e respectiva frente que chegará aqui, como o longo cavado que se forma depois que desce imenso de latitude, com o Jet polar praticamente a fundir-se com o Jet subtropical também acelerado (situação que parece explicar a reactivação e/ou intensificação da frente a sul, mas muito provavelmente a beneficiar mais Espanha)
Depois de um Inverno de má memória, é bom ver este dinamismo e agitação na atmosfera, a ver se é desta vez que saímos finalmente desta seca. Pelo menos a atmosfera parece levar um bom "abanão" neste evento. É sempre bom ver estes mergulhos do Jet tão para sul quase até às Canárias, são uma espécie de tentativa de "partir a loiça toda". O final deste mês e o início de Maio talvez possam vir a ser interessantes por cá. Vamos aguardar.

*Animação do Jet (vento aos 300hPa)*


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2012 às 22:23)

Por pouco não vejo uma situação similar à de 16NOV2009, neste caso o momento da rotação da frente pode ficar mais a Sul.


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

Lousano disse:


> Por pouco não vejo uma situação similar à de 16NOV2009, neste caso o momento da rotação da frente pode ficar mais a Sul.



É uma situação interessante..nomeadamente no caso de haver convecção inserida na frente e nas linhas de instabilidade associadas ao cavado e ao pantano depressionario a oeste.
Quanquer convecção que rebente terá á partida uma atmosfera razoavelmente instavel e com shear muito forte devido á sobreposição em altura de um forte jet stream....

Para esta analise convectiva mais precisa precisamos de esperar mais uns 2 dias...mas para já os nossos amigos Espanhóis parecem bastante animados quanto á possibilidade de convecção organizada quer pré frontal, quer pós frontal ou mesmo inserida na frente


----------



## CptRena (24 Abr 2012 às 00:19)

stormy disse:


> A temperatura em altitude só influencia a cota de neve caso se deem movimentos verticais com transporte de ar frio para niveis mais baixos, aquando da precipitação, caso contrario não tens neve á mesma...
> O que diz o cptRena é mais que verdade, mas implica uma atmosfera média muito seca, para que se tenha o tal arrefecimento evaporativo, e é esse o mecanismo principal quando há precipitação no Inverno com fluxo de NE ou E á superficie...mesmo com temperaturas positivas a 850hpa o ar é muito seco nos niveis baixos o que te causa o abaixar significativo da cota mesmo com pouco ar frio quer em altitude ou á superficie.
> 
> Nesta situação de 4f/5f não me parece razoavel uma previsão de cotas 1200m, porque para alem de teres uma atmosfera humida com pouco frio em altura, tens uma entrada de ar muito quente e humido nos niveis baixos, com dewpoints perto dos 13-15ºC....nessas condições a instabilidade é forte e há uma grande libertação de calor latente dentro dos sistemas convectivos, que aquece os nives medios muitas vezes ainda mais do que os modelos preveem.
> ...



É sempre um gosto ler estas explicações tão bem fundamentadas do stormy. 
Eu analisei o skew-T para a Guarda e na quarta-feira previa-se alguma secura ali nos 750hPa. Aproximadamente 40% de HR pela madrugada. Foi isso que também me impulsionou a escrever sobre os factores que contribuem para a formação dos flocos.





CliM@UA ©2010 - Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2012 às 01:07)

*Evolução sinóptica de superfície*


























Fonte: MetOffice


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2012 às 01:48)

Há qualquer coisa de estranho com os modelos...não preveem CAPE nenhum...acho estranho.
O facto de enfraquecerem o sistema frontal faz sentido, pois a cicrulação em altura toma uma forma meridional, sendo que a região de maior gradiente horizontal toma o sentido S-N, dai a frente perder actividade reorganizando-se mais tarde segundo essa orientação.

Só que é estranho não haver quase nenhum CAPE na massa de ar pré e pós frontal, nem CAPE nem LI e mesmo os outros indices estão baixos.

Numa situação destas, com o jet muito forte sobre o território e um cavado tão vigoroso, eu esperaria que se formasse uma região activa de convergencia, com celulas e aglomerados convectivos a evoluir nessa area sob o jet...mas não há sinal disso...

E as condições em altura são boas...há humidade, shear... 

Na minha opinião o dia de 4f será um dia essencialmente de precipitação estratiforme, forte no norte, e de vento por vezes muito forte no litoral norte e centro e nas terras altas...
Mas 5f, 6f e Sab parecia-me razoavel que os modelos colocassem muita actividade convectiva por todo o pais, mas especialmente forte no centro e sul....assim não sei...estou confuso...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2012 às 08:58)

A cada run que passa isto fica mais desinteressante, tirando o dia de Quarta a Norte e Centro não se vê nada de especial.
Muitos dias de chuviscos alternando com alguns aguaceiros moderados dispersos, sem qualquer manutenção de linhas de instabilidade.
Faz-me saltar á memória o outro "grande evento" que rendeu em 3/4 dias cerca de 2 mm por aqui.
Tomara que eu esteja enganado mas esta precipitação parece-me a cada run que passa (excepto Quarta) cada vez mais fraca !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Abr 2012 às 09:13)

Se isto é desinteressante, não sei o que achas interessante:


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2012 às 10:58)

Bons dias, 

avisos do IM já lançados por chuvas fortes, ventos e mar alteroso no Norte/Centro:






previsão para amanhã:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 25 de abril de 2012*

Regiões do Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, que será de neve acima
dos 1200/1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) e com rajadas
até 70 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) de
sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 95 km/h, tornando-se forte*
(35 a 45 km/h) a partir do meio da tarde.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a
partir do início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, a partir do meio da tarde, em especial no
alto Alentejo.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste a partir do
início da manhã.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste
com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) e com rajadas
até 70 km/h.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) e com rajadas
até 70 km/h.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: *Ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros,*
sendo ondas de noroeste 3 a 4 metros a sul do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues.

Actualizado a 24 de abril de 2012 às 6:49 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Boa rega em perspectiva, em especial no Norte/Centro.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2012 às 11:32)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> *Se isto é desinteressante, não sei o que achas interessante:*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/18043333.gif/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/chuvalf.gif/



 * Em 12 horas não é em 6 horas quando deixa de olhar para esses mapas e falar como eles realmente eles são, mapas de 12 horas e não de 6 horas

* 

O que esses mapas mostram é uma precipitação cada vez mais residual, dispersa ou se quiseram localizada, e com menor intensidade. 
Este evento apenas tem algum interesse devido ao facto dos eventos este ano serem rarissimos pois é uma situação completamente banal.
Como havia referido anteriormente a precipitação mais generalizada e mais intensa estaria pendente da criação de pequenos núcleos que de acordo com as ultimas runs já não existirão.
Salvo pequenas alterações de ultima desta vez nem será o GFS o vencedor, nem o ECM mas sim aqueles modelos a que nunca ligam nenhuma e que não a formação de nada ao largo de Portugal mas sim praticamente em cima de Portugal ou na PI !!

Esta situação seria mais interessante se como chegou a dar o ECM e o GFS existisse no fim de semana por exemplo a formação de uma depressão a oeste.
Esta depressão é igualzinha a uma outra que já tivemos que por acaso também era abrangendo os mesmos dias, com a mesma configuração final desta e que rendeu 2 mm por aqui.
Seja como for talvez o interior alentejano seja dos locais mais avantajados para a formação de alguma coisa no fim de semana !!


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2012 às 11:48)

Aurélio:

Em 1º lugar acalmas-te poes os caps lock e agressividade de lado por favor.

Em 2º lugar há consenso generalizado nos modelos globais e mesoscalares e não existe alteração significativa de sinóptica de ontem para hoje. O IM lançou a sua previsão e os avisos estão colocados. Será um evento interessante com acumulados localmente muito significativo.

Em 3º lugar a tua análise é a mesma de sempre. É de um pessimismo cego, todos os eventos para ti são fiascos. Não existe um único em que o discurso mude.

Sugiro-te mais calma e reflexão e acima de tudo ler o que os modelos mostram e não adivinhar o que eles não mostram.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2012 às 12:02)

vitamos disse:


> Aurélio:
> 
> Em 1º lugar acalmas-te poes os caps lock e agressividade de lado por favor.
> 
> ...



Vitamos:

1º lugar subsitituí o Caps Lock que até vê-se pior por bold;

2º lugar não existe mudança de sinóptica de ontem ás 12h para hoje ás 00h, mas ouve e imensa entre as runs das 00h e 12h de ontem;
Os acumulados só poderão ser localmente significativos no Norte e parte do Centro na Quarta Feira;

3º lugar a minha análise é a mesma de sempre. É de um realismo cego, que vê mapas de precipitação como sendo de 12 horas e não de 6h (ECMWF). Os eventos não são um fiasco, quando olho para os modelos e vejo o que realmente dão, e não o que leio aqui, porque felizmente com o tempo aprendi a analisá-los e interpretá-los, e sei que um cavado tão grande mas sem pequenos núcleos depressionários não dão mais do que uns aguaceiros dispersos.

A minha calma é a mesma de sempre e leio aquilo que os modelos mostram no dia presente, e não adivinhar o que eles não mostram, ou seja um evento super interessante, quando não o é (à data e hora presente). Mas já foi, mas como sempre é sempre a tirar ....

Abraço,


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2012 às 12:12)

Aurélio disse:


> *Esta situação seria mais interessante se como chegou a dar o ECM e o GFS existisse no fim de semana por exemplo a formação de uma depressão a oeste.*



Amigo *Aurélio*, a análise do estrangulamento do cavado (alinhamento sudoeste/nordeste) dará origem à formação de um centro de baixas pressões a sudoeste da Península Ibérica no Sábado, favorável a tempo instável e convectivo nas regiões do centro e sul durante o fim de semana. E, nessas situações, pode ocorrer 0 mm onde vive e 30 ou 50 mm a 5 quilómetros de onde vive.


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

Aurélio disse:


> 3º lugar a minha análise é a mesma de sempre. É de um realismo cego, que vê mapas de precipitação como sendo de 12 horas e não de 6h (ECMWF). Os eventos não são um fiasco, quando olho para os modelos e vejo o que realmente dão, e não o que leio aqui, porque felizmente com o tempo aprendi a analisá-los e interpretá-los, e sei que um cavado tão grande mas sem pequenos núcleos depressionários não dão mais do que uns aguaceiros dispersos.



O problema não são os núcleos depressionários, esses irão certamente existir, apesar de não se saber ao certo onde aparecerão. Na última run do ECMWF há vários desses núcleos, provavelmente não estarão é onde tu os queres.

A diferença significativa nestas últimas saídas está na localização da dorsal europeia, que parecia que ia ficar estável sobre o leste de Espanha, mas afinal  será empurrada bastante mais para oriente, ficando a frente estacionária em Espanha, e não como foi modelado há dois/ três dias, sobre o território de Portugal. E é por isso que já não temos aqueles acumulados brutais, principalmente no litoral centro, que foi o que perdeu mais (chegou a ter perto de 100 mm). Não te esqueças também, que nas saídas do final da semana passada, lá para quinta ou sexta, o Algarve ficava a zeros ou perto disso.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2012 às 12:26)

David sf disse:


> O problema não são os núcleos depressionários, esses irão certamente existir, apesar de não se saber ao certo onde aparecerão. Na última run do ECMWF há vários desses núcleos, provavelmente não estarão é onde tu os queres.
> 
> A diferença significativa nestas últimas saídas está na localização da dorsal europeia, que parecia que ia ficar estável sobre o leste de Espanha, mas afinal  será empurrada bastante mais para oriente, ficando a frente estacionária em Espanha, e não como foi modelado há dois/ três dias, sobre o território de Portugal. E é por isso que já não temos aqueles acumulados brutais, principalmente no litoral centro, que foi o que perdeu mais (chegou a ter perto de 100 mm). Não te esqueças também, que nas saídas do final da semana passada, lá para quinta ou sexta, o Algarve ficava a zeros ou perto disso.



Pois o problema é exactamente esse.....
Aparentemente e não cheguei ao olhar ao milimetro ouve um ligeiro empurrão nos modelos do AA na depressão empurrando-a muito ligeiramente para leste, ao mesmo tempo que empurra a dorsal europeia também para leste.
Isso faz então com que esses pequenos núcleos se existirem, sejam demasiado em cima de nós (não aproveita o alimento do mar), e como calor não deverá ser muito então a convectividade penso que não será tão interessante como chegou a ser !
Seja como for por aquilo que vi nos modelos o ECM está algo isolado, o GFS segue-o de perto e agora são mais os outros modelos que mostram o que antes estes mostravam, ou seja está mais ou menos tudo ao contrário.
Podem dizer que a sinóptica está igual mas o facto é que existem pequenas diferenças que fazm toda a diferença.

Seja como for, boa análise David, e espero que volte tudo a como estava no dia de ontem !!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2012 às 12:31)

Previsão discritiva do IM que por acaso contralia a previsão significativa apresentada:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 26 de abril de 2012*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura na região Sul.


*Previsão para 6ª feira, 27 de abril de 2012*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Abr 2012 às 12:36)

de acordo com todos os modelos a previsão significativas é que está correcta


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Abr 2012 às 13:04)

stormy disse:


> Há qualquer coisa de estranho com os modelos...não preveem CAPE nenhum...acho estranho.
> O facto de enfraquecerem o sistema frontal faz sentido, pois a cicrulação em altura toma uma forma meridional, sendo que a região de maior gradiente horizontal toma o sentido S-N, dai a frente perder actividade reorganizando-se mais tarde segundo essa orientação.
> 
> Só que é estranho não haver quase nenhum CAPE na massa de ar pré e pós frontal, nem CAPE nem LI e mesmo os outros indices estão baixos.
> ...



Boas

Eu tambem sou da mesma opinião, os indices de Cape e LI estarem baixos, mas acho que existe ali uma relação com o dewpoint entre a superficie e a camada 850Hpa!! Para dar Cape e LI mais acentuados, o dewpoint (temp de orvalho) entre essas camadas tinha que ter mais uns graus, logo mais humidade e calor!! Alguem me corrija se estiver errado e desculpem se disse alguma asneira!!


----------



## 1337 (24 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

O meteogalicia para sexta diz isto:
Estado do Ceo
Intervalos anubrados con precipitacións intermitentes que poden vir acompañadas dalgunha treboada ou sarabiada illada. 

Bem já é alguma coisa mas certo é que para convectividade as expectativas estão algo baixas...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2012 às 14:11)

Sem comentários (não vale apena; o modelo diz tudo...) 

*Sábado, 28 de Abril (12h00_UTC)*






Fonte: Wetter3.com


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Abr 2012 às 14:23)

Não deixa de ser engraçado que foi preciso esperar quase por Maio para termos eventos mais típicos de Inverno... E até porque parece que a tendência é para manter a instabilidade pela primeira semana de Maio, portanto tempo soalheiro e relativamente quente para os próximos tempos será carta fora do baralho... Será um pronúncio para o Verão que vamos ter?...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2012 às 14:59)

Em situações destas, é tudo tão localizado ainda no dia 30 de Março tive chuva torrencial em Olhão, onde houve inundações e encheu o túnel em Olhão, tive 62 mm nesse dia e os modelos não davam mais de 10 mm, mas também em Faro pouco choveu, mas isso é a lotaria e acontece sempre quando existe situações dessas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Abr 2012 às 16:25)

Boa tarde a todos os colegas deste fórum,

Já iniciou a contagem decrescente para uma boa e típica depressão de inverno em plena primavera.

A depressão que vai afectar vários países (Portugal, França, UK) foi batizada (PETRA) pelo instituto meteorológico Alemão:

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/de/wetter/maps/anabwkna.gif

O centro depressionário deverá ficar um pouco abaixo dos 975 HPa 

Cmps a todos.....


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2012 às 17:17)

atualização do IM

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 26 de abril de 2012*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso

Montejunto-Estrela, que serão de* neve acima de 1200 metros durante

a madrugada, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1400 metros*.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste,

soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.

Pequena descida de temperatura na região Sul.

Actualizado a 24 de abril de 2012 às 13:28 UTC
----

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 27 de abril de 2012*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, que *podem* ser de *neve acima de 1400 metros*.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão

Actualizado a 24 de abril de 2012 às 13:28 UTC


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2012 às 17:58)

O GFS12z chegou aquele que me parece o cenário mais logico nas proximas 120h.

A Frente de amanhã e 5f será essencialmente estratiforme devido á reorganização da area baroclinica mais instavel...portanto teremos bastante precipitação concentrada nas serras mais proximas ao litoral, nomeadamente nas suas vertentes W e SW, onde os niveis de condensação baixos ( 200-400m segundo o Hirlam) poderão ser condutivos a precipitação continua, moderada, acompanhada por nevoeiro (atenção aos senhores automobilistas).
No restante território é esperar que se formem algumas celulas de topo baixo  para ver se há alguns periodos de chuva mais forte..
O vento e a ondulação serão fortes especialmente no litoral oeste a norte de Sines.
( Na região sul há uma pequenina hipotese de alguma convecção pré frontal...)


Na 6f o cavado estará na sua extensão maxima para sul, formar-se-há um campo depressionario em todo o sul de Pt, sul de Espanha e ligado á baixa térmica sahariana....aos 700hpa entrada de ar seco será muito significativa a leste dos 6.5ºW, o que aliado á baixa temperatura nos niveis baixos deverá impedir grande actividade sob a PI e o Med. ocidental...sendo assim no meu ver a região mais dinamica será no S de Pt e Golfo de Cadiz, onde a reorganização da frente e a formação do pantano depressionario poderá levar á criação de uma ou duas linhas de instabilidade.
Sendo o shear forte devido á sobreposição do jet, a falta de CAPE/LI será compensada pelo forçamento dinamico, pelo que não é de excluir alguma célula convectiva mais organizada que possa deixar precipitação localmente forte e rajadas de vento.

Sabado o cavado começará a isolar-se, formando uma cut-off a oeste, que se move lentamente para SE...neste dia a  linha de instabilidade que afectará o centro e o sul na 6f mover-se-há sobre a PI, mantendo-se activa e provavelmente acopolada a uma baixa á superficie.
Por Pt teremos a passagem de linhas de instabilidade por vezes forte e acompanhada de granizo e vento ( mantem-se a dinamica em altura e uma boa alimentação de dewpoint/theta-e nos niveis baixos).

Domingo e 2f a baixa pressão terá cruzado a PI, associada á banda frontal principal, e deverá fazer um loop sobre a França e S/SE do RU....nessaz regiões poderá ocorrer um evento muito activo no que toca á convecção e vento.
Por cá, a permanencia da cut-off a oeste/WNW deverá manter o regime de aguaceiros, desta vez mais fracos e concentrados no interior durante a terde e no litoral pela madrugada....


----------



## Lousano (24 Abr 2012 às 18:56)

stormy disse:


> Na 6f o cavado estará na sua extensão maxima para sul, formar-se-há um campo depressionario em todo o sul de Pt, sul de Espanha e ligado á baixa térmica sahariana....aos 700hpa entrada de ar seco será muito significativa a leste dos 6.5ºW, o que aliado á baixa temperatura nos niveis baixos deverá impedir grande actividade sob a PI e o Med. ocidental...sendo assim no meu ver a região mais dinamica será no S de Pt e Golfo de Cadiz, onde a reorganização da frente e a formação do pantano depressionario poderá levar á criação de uma ou duas linhas de instabilidade.
> Sendo o shear forte devido á sobreposição do jet, a falta de CAPE/LI será compensada pelo forçamento dinamico, pelo que não é de excluir alguma célula convectiva mais organizada que possa deixar precipitação localmente forte e rajadas de vento.



Não acredito em células isoladas convectivas, mas sim em linhas, sem vento significativo e precipitação forte e contínua. Deverão surgir durante a tarde de 5ª feira e 6ª feira no Algarve/Baixo Alentejo e Golfo de Cadiz.


----------



## boneli (24 Abr 2012 às 19:32)

Muito ativo, por aqui o fórum..depois de muito calmo. Para os próximos 3/4 dias foi tudo dito ficando a eterna duvida de onde vai chover mais!
Lógicamente que se dependesse de mim e de todos os foristas toda esta rega que ai vem era dividida de forma irmã para todo o Pais!
No entanto quando olho para os modelos, penso que no Sul do Pais ainda pode receber alguma chuva  !


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

stormy disse:


> ...
> A Frente de amanhã e 5f será *essencialmente estratiforme* devido á reorganização da area baroclinica mais instavel...portanto teremos bastante precipitação concentrada nas serras mais proximas ao litoral, nomeadamente nas suas vertentes W e SW, onde *os niveis de condensação baixos* (200-400m segundo o Hirlam) poderão ser condutivos a precipitação continua, moderada, acompanhada por nevoeiro (atenção aos senhores automobilistas).



Se isto se confirmar, aponto para um acumulado superior a 50mm em menos de 24h para as zonas interiores do Minho e Douro Litoral e, eventualmente, na Beira litoral.
Com os níveis de condensação tão baixos teremos um dia de precipitação tão típico de inverno (não deste último claro!), com chuva moderada a forte constante e puxada a vento moderado a forte.

Pode ser que este seja o epílogo de um mês chuvoso qb cá para o litoral norte. Queremos é que a chuva também chegue ao sul, já que neste momento se encontra bem necessitado...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Abr 2012 às 23:10)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os colegas deste fórum,
> 
> Já iniciou a contagem decrescente para uma boa e típica depressão de inverno em plena primavera.
> 
> ...



Edit: Esqueci-me de mencionar obviamente o país vizinho também afectado pela depressão Petra. De referir que o Aemet lançou avisos Laranja para a provincia (La Coruña) >>> (Vento e Agitação marítima)


----------



## anamar (25 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

David sf disse:


> O problema não são os núcleos depressionários, esses irão certamente existir, apesar de não se saber ao certo onde aparecerão. Na última run do ECMWF há vários desses núcleos, provavelmente não estarão é onde tu os queres.
> 
> A diferença significativa nestas últimas saídas está na localização da dorsal europeia, que parecia que ia ficar estável sobre o leste de Espanha, mas afinal  será empurrada bastante mais para oriente, ficando a frente estacionária em Espanha, e não como foi modelado há dois/ três dias, sobre o território de Portugal. E é por isso que já não temos aqueles acumulados brutais, principalmente no litoral centro, que foi o que perdeu mais (chegou a ter perto de 100 mm). Não te esqueças também, que nas saídas do final da semana passada, lá para quinta ou sexta, o Algarve ficava a zeros ou perto disso.



Boa noite à audiência. Volto hoje ao forum porque me parece que, em vez de se preocuparem com o tempo, alguns de nós se preocupam em arranjar conflitos que não servem a ninguem e este forum é giro e util pelo seu conteudo. Eu sou ignorante nestas matérias mas gosto de aprender e saber com os que dizem coisas válidas, não interessa nada entrar em conversas sem  substracto. Ah, e seria bom escrever bom português, tambem.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Abr 2012 às 00:15)

anamar disse:


> Boa noite à audiência. Volto hoje ao forum porque me parece que, em vez de se preocuparem com o tempo, alguns de nós se preocupam em arranjar conflitos que não servem a ninguem e este forum é giro e util pelo seu conteudo. Eu sou ignorante nestas matérias mas gosto de aprender e saber com os que dizem coisas válidas, não interessa nada entrar em conversas sem  substracto. Ah, e seria bom escrever bom português, tambem.



Olá boa noite, 

Aproveitando que passou por cá talvez queira aproveitar para comentar os modelos. Não, não apetece??
Talvez seja mais interessante do que andar a criticar os membros que se esforçam por manter este Forum activo,


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

A anamar tem todo o direito de critica. Que ninguém lhe retire esse direito. Que ninguém se ache a última coca-cola do deserto, sem a qual o forum definhava.

Estamos numa situação interessante com evolução a acompanhar.
O tempo rijo está ai. O vento está vigoroso de SW. Bom sinal.
O pessoal do norte já regista prcipitação que se veja, ela vem por ai abaixo (N-S) durante este dia.

O que na minha humilde ignorância acho mais interessante neste momento é ver no qque isto vai dar ... lá para 1-2 de maio e perceber até que ponto se vai cavar alguma depressão que desça da irlanda para para  a galiza.

não vejam só as acumulações, que são muito faliveis, vejam tb as isobaras, claro (voces sabem bem ... sorry)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Abr 2012 às 11:50)

É quase um drama fazer previsões para domingo de manhã. Temos aqui na zona de Sintra, Colares, umas actividades previstas para serem feitas ao ar livre que envolvem muita gente e meios. A cada run do GFS que vai saindo o cenário vai-se alterando. A das 0:00h apontava para chuva já com algum significado. Esta última das 06:00h já diz que não... Tem sido assim nos últimos dias e mesmo com o domingo cada vez mais perto os modelos não estabilizam. Quando haverá certezas? No próprio dia?
É só um desabafo...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Abr 2012 às 12:00)

Realmente esta run do GFS foi má de mais .... para comentar, atira com tudo para a Andaluzia e remete a chuva a partir de Sexta quase toda para parte interior !!

Realmente isto não estabiliza !!


----------



## David sf (25 Abr 2012 às 12:15)

Jota 21 disse:


> Quando haverá certezas? No próprio dia?



Provavelmente sim.

A frente já aí está, atravessando o país de NW para SE, devendo afectar a região de Lisboa durante a tarde. Depois da frente, e até ao final do dia de amanhã, entraremos na fase do pós-frontal, com aguaceiros localizados, possibilidade de granizo e neve a cotas altas. 

A translacção da frente para leste será mais rápida do que o previsto inicialmente, pelo que a possível reactivação da frente, ocorrerá somente no interior do país ou, pior ainda, já totalmente em Espanha.

A partir da tarde de sexta existe ainda bastante incerteza nas previsões, sendo que há uma boa possibilidade, avançada por muitos modelos, de ocorrer uma pequena ciclogénese a sudoeste do país, durante o fim de semana, que a ocorrer poderia deixar precipitação persistente no centro e sul do país. Caso tal não ocorra, e sendo certo que o cavado que se formará no Atlântico se irá aproximar do continente, teremos apenas aguaceiros localizados e trovoadas resultantes da convecção.

Perante a tua questão sobre o estado do tempo em Sintra na manhã de domingo, diria que caso se forme a depressão a sudoeste terás chuva certamente (run das 00z). Caso essa depressão não se forme não deves ter precipitação, principalmente de manhã, mas aí terias que seguir os modelos de mesoscala (o melhor é o WRF da MeteoGalicia), porque os modelos globais não têm a resolução suficiente para definir com exactidão os locais onde ocorrerá precipitação.

A instabilidade, parece já bastante provável, manter-se-á pelos menos até dia 2 ou 3 de maio.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 12:42)

Para já segue assim ...








SATREP​


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2012 às 12:53)




----------



## 1337 (25 Abr 2012 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Este pós frontal não tem actividade nenhuma, pode ser um ou outro aguaceiro localmente forte, mas este pós-frontal pela aparencia não deveria ter as típicas trovoadas?


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

A madrugada e as manhã teve precipitação concentrada sobretudo no noroeste. Para o final do dia e na próxima noite serão as regiões do centro/sul e sul que terão maior precipitação, embora em menor quantidade da que se registou no noroeste.

As regiões do interior e do sul serão beneficiadas com a previsão da superfície frontal fria ficar estacionária sobre o interior da Península Ibérica nos próximos dias …


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Abr 2012 às 17:20)

David sf disse:


> ...
> 
> A partir da tarde de sexta existe ainda bastante incerteza nas previsões, sendo que há uma boa possibilidade, avançada por muitos modelos, de ocorrer uma pequena ciclogénese a sudoeste do país, durante o fim de semana, que a ocorrer poderia deixar precipitação persistente no centro e sul do país. Caso tal não ocorra, e sendo certo que o cavado que se formará no Atlântico se irá aproximar do continente, teremos apenas aguaceiros localizados e trovoadas resultantes da convecção.
> 
> ...


...

Obrigado pela explicação. Espero que essa depressão não se forme ou então que evolua mais para sul que até é onde a chuva faz mais falta.
Vou aqui acompanhando como de costume.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2012 às 17:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Se isto se confirmar, *aponto para um acumulado superior a 50mm em menos de 24h para as zonas interiores do Minho e Douro Litoral e, eventualmente, na Beira litoral.*
> Com os *níveis de condensação tão baixos* teremos um dia de precipitação tão típico de inverno...


Parece que não acertei, embora o prazo ainda não tenha terminado.
Os níveis de condensação andaram dentro dos valores previstos (200-400 mts) mas por cá estariam dentro dos 350 a 400 mts. Talvez nas vertentes oeste do Monte do Pilar-Citânia de Sanfins (montanha do concelho com valores médios de 500 mts de altitude) estes níveis tenham sido mais baixos.
Cerca da 1h (da madrugada) e ao ver as imagens de satélite, já me parecia que não teríamos uma precipitação tão abundante como me parecia antes.
A frente estava demasiado alongada e estreita para se abater durante mais horas sobre estas zonas - a vermelho. Se nos tivesse atingido a parte mais activa e densa da frente (norte de Espanha e França - a verde) poderíamos então ter os tais acumulados que eu referia...e nessa situação também o centro-sul poderia beneficiar de valores de precipitação mais altos.






No entanto o acumulado que tenho (43,2 mm) não é nada mau.
Esperemos então que a reactivação da frente se dê ainda ao largo do continente, para que a precipitação seja mais abundante nas zonas que mais dela precisam agora.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 18:17)

A superfície frontal fria vai avançando agora mais lentamente; durante a noite e na parte da manhã de amanhã irá cruzar a Península de Setúbal, o Alentejo e o Algarve. Será uma noite de chuva para as regiões que se encontram a sul do vale do rio Tejo, nomeadamente para a Península de Setúbal e o Alentejo Central.

EDIT: O Algarve dificilmente terá alguma precipitação assinalável por agora; vai ficar-se pelo aumento da nebulosidade e talvez alguns pingos … há que saber esperar mais alguns dias.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

Ao que parece os modelos estão a prever uma entrada de ar seco nos niveis médios, e relativamente quente em altura, o que deverá inibir a convecção até Sabado...uma situação nova para mim...nunca tinha dado com um cavado assim tão vigoroso e ao mesmo tempo com tão más condições para a convecção

Bom...quanto ao Sábado, as coisas melhoram no sul, onde se dará a reactivação da frente ao encontrar, finalmente, instabilidade baroclinica suficiente para se fortalecer.

Depois, ao que parece, teremos uma situação globalmente mais instavel até aos primeiros dias de Maio, com a cut-off aqui perto e numerosas perturbações á superficie, vindas de W ou SW, e que carregam alguma energia á superficie.
Só que nesses dias teremos um outro problema, a tropopausa excessivamente baixa ( 300-350hpa), ou seja, mesmo tendo 9000m de perfil vertical instavel, tudo o que crescer não crescerá muito para alem dessa cota...portanto a ideia que sai é que teremos as tipicas celulas de topo baixo, com algum granizo....situação muito mais normal para um mês de pleno Inverno do que para o meio da Primavera


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2012 às 10:33)

Stormy nós já só esperamos é chuva que se veja em todo o país! Depois logo temos tempo para células convectivas mais intensas lá para Maio...para mim se chover bem este fim de semana  já está feita a época 
Vamos lá ver como correm as coisas...


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2012 às 10:34)

Bons dias

Segundo o perfil vertical de hoje para Lisboa e Cadiz, podemos notar que a frente á superficie se separou da frente em altura....o que se passsou foi que ontem nos niveis baixos a frente foi "empurrada" para SE, enquanto que em altura o jet fortaleceu-se e manteve-se a NW...portanto por cima de nós está agora a decorrer ainda um fluxo quente, enquanto á superficie já está ar mais frio e seco..
Este processo não só destruiu a frente em si, como arrastou o ar quente e energético  nos niveis baixos para SE...dai a situação pouco interessante que viveremos nas proximas horas

Bom...os modelos mostram agora que a frente de niveis baixos ficará estacionária sobre a região sul até 6f á noite, quando o jet se moverá para leste, nesse momento a frente nos niveis baixos ficará outra vez alinhada com a frente em altura, o forçamento dinamico vai aumentar e formar-se-há uma nova linha de instabilidade/frontogenese entre a Madeira e o Centro da PI.
Há 3 simpáticos modelos que mostram o cenário ideal, são o HIRLAM, o UKMO e o WRF do Meteogalicia, e o cenário ideal conta com o fortalecimento quase explosivo da frente, que com o forte shear previsto poderia dar num belo evento convectivo, e consequente formação de uma baixa nos niveis baixos  e médios que entraria pelo Algarve, correria toda a Espanha e continuaria pela França, descrevendo um loop sobre o Golfo de Biscaia...parece um cenário interessante, muito rentavel ao nivel da precipitação pelo Sul e Interior Centro e tambem cheio de trovoadas, até mesmo algumas células  fortres e organizadas.

Os outros modelos, ao contrário destes 3, colocam a ciclogenese mais a leste sobre o Med ocidental ou o Mar de Alborán....a meu ver nessa zona a advecção seca sahariana será demasiada para premitir actividade convectiva, pelo que é possivel que a baixa seja apenas térmica ( ar quente nos niveis medios e baixos), adquirindo apenas um caracter dinamico aqui mais para oeste...portanto, não é muito razoavel aquela ciclogenese tão a leste.
Podem dizer que é whiscasting, *mas eu acredito mais no cenário apontado pelo HIRLAM ou o UKMO *do que para o que é apontado pelo ECMWF ou GFS..

Depois, até dia 3 de Maio, teremos a manutenção da cut-off a NW com entrada de algumas perturbações nos niveis baixos, que trazem ar mais energético vindo do Atlantico, e que poderão causar a formação de algumas linhas de instabilidade moderadas..quiçá localmente fortes...apesar de haver algumas limitações na dinamica de niveis altos...menos shear e uma tropopausa mais baixa...


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2012 às 12:26)

Hummm... e aquela forte cut-off a SW das Canárias e NW de Cabo Verde...

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

Os modelos não fazem grande coisa dela..mas pelo menos pode bombar alguma energia para norte, fortalecendo a frente e possivel ciclogenese no Sabado.
Mas caso seja absorvida pelo cavado, até poderia dar em alguma coisa interessante...ao estilo daquelas depressões que volta e meia dão chuvas intensas no Sudoeste da Peninsula Iberica....


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2012 às 12:28)

E vai-se formando o cavado a sudoeste ...






SATREP


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Abr 2012 às 12:57)

Este cavado é uma autêntica "auto-estrada" de ar frio desde latitutes bem elevadas até às nossas latitudes... Engraçada a diferença de tempo entre este mês de Abril e o mês de Abril (e Maio) do ano passado, onde tivemos 2 meses de praticamente Verão, com o AA em cima da P.I....  E pelos vistos Maio deste ano vai entrar pelo mesmo caminho que Abril: tempo instável e fresco...

Apostas aceitam-se: que impacto terá isto no Verão deste ano?


----------



## 1337 (26 Abr 2012 às 13:51)

Previsão para sábado, 28 de abril de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2012 às 14:50)

1337 disse:


> Previsão para sábado, 28 de abril de 2012
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> *Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.*
> ...



  São mais previsões de Inverno do que de Primavera.

  A atmosfera a compensar-se...


----------



## martinus (26 Abr 2012 às 18:03)

Gradualmente, o Freemeteo tá-nos a tirar a chuva toda para os próximos dias (pelo menos para Braga). Deixa-nos um frio tipo Novembro, mas com isso não se enchem garrafas de água para exportação (e já há muito que devia haver uma Santa Padroeira da exportação).

Sei que não devo levar a sério as previsões do Freemeteo, porque são pouco científicas, mas ok, mesmo assim... Acho que dá azar! Tenho uma superstição com o Freemeteo!

P.S. O Freemeteo começa a adicionar água de novo. Bom augúrio!


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2012 às 22:36)

Os modelos insistem em colocar um cenário menos favoravel a Pt no Sábado, mas desta vez a ciclogenese a dar-se sobre Espanha é modelada de um modo mais coerente, com o suporte em altura de uma short-wave forte e o jet de niveis medios de SW, a impedir a entrada de ar seco no sistema.

Só o UKMO insiste na ciclogenese a dar-se sobre o centro oeste Espanhol...

Depois, no Domingo e até dia 3 ou 4 de Maio, volta  a haver convergencia nos modelos, apontando para um cenário de Cut-off a NW e uma advecção instavel do quadrante oeste sobre Pt...situação tipica de aguaceiros em sector frio, por vezes intensos..

Em todo o caso até dia 4 de Maio espera-se uma boa rega...e depois desse periodo a tendencia de longo prazo conta com a subida da dorsal Africana ( calor) mas manutenção de areas de instabilidade no Atlantico, que a todo o momento podem migrar para leste...
Maio será um mês bem diferente deste...mais quente, mas tambem com alguns episódios convectivos pelo meio ( em principio  prec proxima á média)...a meu ver será interessante


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Boas tardes

A frente começou o processo de frontogenese, agora que o Jet se colocou na perpendicular da area de maior gradiente/convergencia, e afastou o ar quente e seco em altura que impedia a convecção.








A frente inicialmente terá uma prograssão lenta para leste, só acabando de cruzar o extremo sudeste do pais no meio ou final da manhã de amanhã.

Nos distritos de Portalegre, Evora e Beja, e Faro poderá ser uma noite activa, com algumas celulas localmente fortes, precipitação moderada, por vezes forte e pressistente, e trovoada, mais intensa durante a madruaga e manhã no Algarve.
Acho possiveis acumulações localmente superiores a 25mm, nomeadamente na faixa interior entre Portalegre e Castro Verde e sotavento Algarvio.

O dia de amanhã verá uma situação diferente, com um regime pós frontal mais tipico, com aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo, no Interior durante a tarde e no litoral essencialmente durante a noite e a manhã.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Discordo completamente Stormy, a frente neste momento está num processo lento mas vai rapidamente ganhar velocidade e progredir mais leste.

As trovoadas nem sequer existe Cape não sei onde vês tal coisa nos modelos, e quanto a precipitação existe chance de alguma precipitação sobretudo aqui no Sotavento mas será residual, eu diria talvez uns 5 mm em 6 horas até ao inicio da madrugada.

No dia de amanhã teremos uma madrugada e manhã até com abertas em alguns sitios e aguaceiros e trovoadas mais para a tarde no Sul e Interior Norte e Centro, sobretudo.

Estás a fantasiar, mas é sempre bom sonhar !!

PS: Estás a dizer de acordo com aquilo que interpretas, não com aquilo que os modelos indicam !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2012 às 20:15)

Não acredito em nada, nem em instabilidade, nem em aguaceiros fortes. Acredito mais nesta chuvinha que tem caído essencialmente de manhã e que não é nada de extraordinário. Olhando ao Hirlam vejo uma noite calma e manhã calma, não vejo qualquer hipótese de 25 mm em lado nenhum. Nem GFS, nem ECM, nenhum dá precipitação significativa para além desta chuvita fraquita.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2012 às 21:04)

stormy disse:


> Nos distritos de Portalegre, Evora e Beja, e Faro poderá ser uma noite activa, com algumas celulas localmente fortes, precipitação moderada, por vezes forte e pressistente, e trovoada, mais intensa durante a madruaga e manhã no Algarve. Acho possiveis acumulações localmente superiores a 25mm, nomeadamente na faixa interior entre Portalegre e Castro Verde e sotavento Algarvio. O dia de amanhã verá uma situação diferente, com um regime pós frontal mais tipico, com aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo, no Interior durante a tarde e no litoral essencialmente durante a noite e a manhã.


 obrigado pela excelente análise 

Para já esta noite está a ser de moderada actividade electrica, especialmente nas regiões do interior norte e centro, registando-se neste momento como que uma reativação da superfície frontal. Registo de granizo em alguns locais.

EUCLID


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2012 às 23:07)

Parece-me que o pico da actividade convectiva foi ao fim da tarde e esfumou-se nas últimas horas.

Amanhã será sem dúvida um dia propício a eventos convectivos, mas a noite não me parece que traga nada de muito significativo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2012 às 00:09)

pode ser que amanhã estes aguaceiros cheguem até nós, mas no geral este evento foi mais um fiasco no sul


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 00:16)

stormy disse:


> Nos distritos de Portalegre, Evora e Beja, e Faro poderá ser uma noite activa, com algumas celulas localmente fortes



Para já chove com intensidade no sotavento algarvio.

RADAR


----------



## David sf (28 Abr 2012 às 00:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Para já chove com intensidade no sotavento algarvio.
> 
> RADAR



Infelizmente, está tudo a passar ao lado, a maior animação está a entrar pela província de Huelva, e deverá atingir a Extremadura. Nós por cá, apenas chuviscos. Amanhã é um novo dia, e pelo menos até quarta feira, teremos várias oportunidades para termos bons acumulados, é ser paciente.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 00:32)

Pois, infelizmente está desviada para leste mais do que eu supunha..
Mas vamos a ver, com o aproximar da short-wave que vai dar origem á ciclogenese em Espanha amanhã, pode haver mais alguma coisa para a zona que referi no outro post.

Segundo algumas cartas mesoescalares pode haver alguma activação convectiva no Golfo de Cadiz esta noite e madrugada, que poderá afectar o sotavento Algarvio e Vale do Guadiana.
Vamos a ver..


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 12:40)

stormy disse:


> Pois, infelizmente está desviada para leste mais do que eu supunha..
> Mas vamos a ver, com o aproximar da short-wave que vai dar origem á ciclogenese em Espanha amanhã, pode haver mais alguma coisa para a zona que referi no outro post.
> 
> Segundo algumas cartas mesoescalares pode haver alguma activação convectiva no Golfo de Cadiz esta noite e madrugada, que poderá afectar o sotavento Algarvio e Vale do Guadiana.
> Vamos a ver..



Ok...passou tudo a leste...fail

Quanto ao dia de hoje, um nucleo ciclónico em altitude deverá manter-se a SW de Sines, com alguma expressão á superficie.
Preveem-se aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo e trovoada, especialmente a sul de Montejunto-Estrela e durante a tarde.

Amanhã o vortice aos 500hpa ter-se-há dissipado, enquanto na região norte se aproxima uma depressão vinda de ENE desde a Biscaia....na minha opinião amanhã o norte e centro será a região mais afectada pelos aguaceiros e periodos de chuva, com o sul talvez a ter uma acalmia.

2f a depressão estará a NW, e espera-se a entrada sobre particamente todo o pais de uma massa de ar quente em altura, acompanhada por um lobo descendente nos niveis altos e médios....tal deverá inibir a convecção. 

Mas logo nos dias seguintes espera-se a reoganização da cut-off a oeste, com a gradual entrada de ar mais quente á superficie, algum frio em altura, e o establecimento de um jet-streack a SW do continente, o que deverá levar a um novo e gradual aumento das condições de instabilidade em geral sobre todo o território, mas especialmente no interior.


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Abr 2012 às 13:44)

Peço desculpa pela pergunta: quase em cima do acontecimento, que tempo poderemos esperar para a manhã de amanhã, Domingo, aqui na região de Sintra? Tenho acompanhado as saídas do GFS mas, pelo menos para hoje, não têm batido muito certas aqui nesta região. Amanhã será um dia com estas características meteorológicas? Aguaceiros e trovoadas isoladas, ou seja, sem se poder prever com alguma exactidão a sua localização ou algo mais definido? 
Esta questão deve-se apenas a problemas que possam afectar um evento para cerca de 150 pessoas, a realizar ao ar livre na manhã de amanhã aqui na zona de Sintra, em Colares.
Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 14:57)

Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa pela pergunta: quase em cima do acontecimento, que tempo poderemos esperar para a manhã de amanhã, Domingo, aqui na região de Sintra? Tenho acompanhado as saídas do GFS mas, pelo menos para hoje, não têm batido muito certas aqui nesta região. Amanhã será um dia com estas características meteorológicas? Aguaceiros e trovoadas isoladas, ou seja, sem se poder prever com alguma exactidão a sua localização ou algo mais definido?
> Esta questão deve-se apenas a problemas que possam afectar um evento para cerca de 150 pessoas, a realizar ao ar livre na manhã de amanhã aqui na zona de Sintra, em Colares.
> Obrigado.



Amanhã de manhã espera-se chuva, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo.
Á tarde a situação melhora no litoral a sul de Sintra e no sul, acentuando-se mais na região norte.

Só na 2f é que se espera uma situação de precipitação fraca, com nuvens de fraca componente vertical.
Mesmo assim poderá ainda chover bastante nas terras altas do norte..


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2012 às 15:12)

Jota 21 disse:


> Amanhã será um dia com estas características meteorológicas? Aguaceiros e trovoadas isoladas, ou seja, sem se poder prever com alguma exactidão a sua localização ou algo mais definido?



Sim, amanhã de manhã deve ser parecido com hoje, trovoadas aqui e ali. Os modelos não conseguem dizer a localização destas coisas, e dão apenas manchas dispersas mais ou menos generalizadas que na realidade são depois localizadas.

Comparativo entre esta manhã e amanhã


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 15:18)

Segundo alguns modelos o dia de amanhã pode até ser mais activo do que hoje....isto passa-se porque alguns modelos manteem o vortice em altura activo por mais tempo, com uma perturbação nos niveis baixos e médios a afectar praticamente todo o pais.

No meu post acima refero que a norte talvez seja haja mais actividade...mas agora vendo melhor, acho bem incluir tambem as outras regiões.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Sobre instabilidade... há umas células bastante ativas no sul do pais. Muito localizadas, mas onde aquilo acertar.... safa!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
era de prever de acordo com os modelos.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2012 às 16:53)

stormy disse:


> Segundo alguns modelos o dia de amanhã pode até ser mais activo do que hoje....isto passa-se porque alguns modelos manteem o vortice em altura activo por mais tempo, com uma perturbação nos niveis baixos e médios a afectar praticamente todo o pais..



Até poderá de facto ser mais activo, mas à primeira vista não vejo grandes diferenças, poderia era dizer o inverso, que amanhã a depressão está menos definida devido ao cavamento da outra a nordeste. A que modelos te referes ?


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 17:15)

O GFS12z coloca um vale nos niveis baixos, e a ciclogenese a NE deverá ganhar expressão em altura, reorganizado o cavado extruturalmente.

Esta carta é uma analise com dados obtidos o GFS, ao nivel dos 500hpa:






Nota-se que o cavado se vai organizar, criando-se no seu bordo leste uma região de divergencia em altura, com favorecimento dos movimentos verticais.

Essa zona afectará principalmente a zona Sul e Centro durante a tarde.
A norte não há forçamento, mas tambem não há convergencia que limite a convecção e a bola a azul que coloquei delimita uma região muito fria aos 500hpa com temperaturas até -28ºC.
No norte acredito que a existencia dessa bolsa fria deverá compensar a falta de forçamento.

Portanto temos ums istuação de equilibrio entre os factores em altitude.
Já á superficie, a sul parece haver um pouco mais de energia ( SBCAPE/dew/Mixing ratio)...mas nada de muito significativo.
Os perfis verticais mostram uma tropopausa baixa ( 350hpa), mas um perfil instavel dos 1000 aos 400hpa...

Resumindo, acho que poderemos ter um dia semelhante a hoje no Sul, e mais activo no Norte e centro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2012 às 18:08)

Nesta saída o GFS prolonga a instabilidade até ao próximo fim-de-semana


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Obrigado Stormy e Vince.
Na última run do GFS desapareceu a precipitação para manhã de manhã aqui em Sintra. No Meteo Galicia que usa outro modelo, o WRF, também retiraram a chuva. Vale o que vale mas pode ser que tenhamos alguma sorte. Nestas situações como aquela em que estamos agora a imprevisibilidade é grande.
Como sempre para uns a chuva é bem vinda, para outros não dá jeito nenhum. Só no resta respeitar a natureza e aceitar o que ela nos envia...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Circulação de certa maneira um pouco caótica.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2012 às 00:19)

Uma depressão associada à instabilidade atual na península está agora algures no sul de França.
Esta depressão num *movimento retrógrado* irá fortalecer-se ao lado da Bretanha francesa (O Stormy já aqui referiu a provável ciclogénese que se dará no Golfo da Biscaia) e depois virá até ao noroeste da península, situação já prevista nos modelos com aparente concordância entre o GFS e ECMWF.
Irá trazer-nos aumento de instabilidade ao continente a partir de 2ª feira começando no Norte e posteriormente poderá proporcionar no Centro e Sul (mas aqui em menor escala).
Para além da precipitação (que poderá ser moderada) poderá trazer também fortalecimento do vento.
Esta depressão irá comprimir o AA na zona dos Açores juntamente com outra depressão ao largo da Terra Nova (Canadá) e como que partirá em dois o AA, um núcleo mais evidente para norte e outro mais fraco para sul dos Açores.
Posteriormente a 1ª depressão irá enfraquecer e regredir de novo para o Golfo da Biscaia, sendo que com o AA "partido" a 2ª depressão virá até águas Açorianas. Aparentemente esta depressão irá enfraquecer até dia 8 de Maio ainda na zona dos Açores, não sem afectar os Açores, nomeadamente o grupo ocidental e eventualmente o central com ventos mais fortes.
Como ainda estamos algo longe apenas resta acompanhar o evoluir das saídas modelísticas.
Certo é que teremos mais algum "entretenimento" pelo continente nos próximos dias.
Depois de meses de seca (em todos os sentidos) meteorológica, temos agora motivos de interesse para seguir as previsões...

P.S.: Esta análise é puramente pessoal. Consultei vários sítios e os dois modelos GFS e ECMWF para me basear. Para informação mais concreta consultar o Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## David sf (29 Abr 2012 às 10:57)

Hoje deverá ser um dia semelhante ao de ontem, com algumas células espalhadas pelo país, sendo que o litoral será mais afectado que o interior (está demasiado pouco calor em terra para permitir a formação de grandes células em terra, a melhor "fonte" será o mar).

Amanhã teremos uma diminuição da instabilidade, se bem que possa haver precipitação fraca em todo o país, mais a norte do que no sul. O vento rodará para noroeste, devido à localização da depressão que se formou rapidamente esta noite, no Golfo da Biscaia.

Essa depressão irá, lentamente, aproximar-se da nossa costa, e na terça-feira será restabelecida a circulação de sudoeste, voltando a instabilidade a todo o país, mas ainda sem grandes acumulados.



Para quarta-feira, e já com a depressão perfeitamente instalada no melhor local, uma frente oclusa, em lenta progressão para leste, irá provocar excelentes acumulados de precipitação em quase todo o país:












Essa depressão deverá manter-se junto à nossa costa ocidental por algum tempo, até sexta feira, mantendo-se as condições de instabilidade por esse período.



Animação de hoje até sábado:







A partir de sábado, começa a haver alguma divergência entre os modelos, apesar da maioria deles, os melhores (ECMWF, GEM, GFS e UKMO), preverem o isolamento de uma bolsa de ar quente em altitude na zona da Gronelândia / Islândia, sustentando o anticiclone nessa região, permitindo o estabelecimento de uma circulação sub-tropical muito perturbada, de oeste, que afectaria Portugal continental no próximo sábado, com precipitações fortes e persistentes e subida de temperatura.






No domingo, total divergência entre ECMWF, GEM e GFS. O ECMWF mantém o fluxo sub-tropical à latitude de Portugal continental, mantendo-se um tempo de chuva e humidade elevada, o GEM estabelece um fluxo de noroeste, logo mais frio e menos húmido, mas mesmo assim com alguma precipitação, e o GFS põe-nos a dorsal em cima, tempo estável e com subida considerável das temperaturas.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Abr 2012 às 11:08)

É um facto... Se durante 3 meses era AA bem em cima da P.I., agora até se formam depressões que têm um movimento retrógado como se a P.I. tivesse iman... . A instabilidade que já foi apanágio do mês de Abril parece querer entrar por Maio adentro, nesta próxima semana... 

A grande questão agora, a meu ver, é saber até quando. Maio é um mês onde tudo pode acontecer: instabilidade ou tempo muito quente. Na minha opinião, o desenrolar desta semana será determinante para o que vamos ter para a frente, aliás, e como o David Sf já referiu, o GFS já parece querer colocar calor algures para a 2ª semana de Maio...

É para acompanhar .

P.S. - Enquanto a parte mais ocidental da Europa se depara com esta instabilidade, o leste europeu está a sentir um Verão antecipado, com temperaturas bem elevadas para a época...


----------



## Azor (29 Abr 2012 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

Previsão de animação considerável nos Açores a partir de 4 f em diante.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2012 às 21:36)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Previsão de animação considerável nos Açores a partir de 4 f em diante.
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Os Açores vão ter uma situação interessante, com uma depressão á superficie cheia de ar tropical, e em altura uma cut-off....concerteza que terão muita instabilidade, com trovoadas, aguaceiros fortes, vento...

Por cá pelo continente teremos alguma chuva e instabilidade já que a ligar a depressão dos Açores ao Continente teremos um vale em altura, que depois se prolonga pela Europa.
Esse vale transporta uma massa de ar tropical instavel , com nucleos depressionarios embebidos e fortalecidos por perturbações nos niveis altos que se vão propagando para leste.

Assim, a partir de 3f teremos a passagem de varias linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese, que conjuntamente com as tipicas trovoadas de tarde e fim de tarde deverão deixar bons acumulados por todo o pais.

O dia de amanhã, 2f, será um dia calmo, com alguma nebulosidade baixa e média, e alguns cumulus durante a tarde..nada de mais.
Só no norte é que é possivel a ocorrencia de alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos.
Começa amanhã uma gradual subida da tmperatura e da humidade, sendo que os primeiros 8-10 dias de Maio podem trazer temperaturas na média ou um pouco acima, com a humidade a fazer aumentar a sensação de calor principalmente á tarde.


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

stormy disse:


> O GFS12z coloca um vale nos niveis baixos, e a ciclogenese a NE deverá ganhar expressão em altura, reorganizado o cavado extruturalmente.



Não entendi isto relativamente à pergunta que fiz ontem.



stormy disse:


> Nota-se que o cavado se vai organizar, criando-se no seu bordo leste uma região de divergencia em altura, com favorecimento dos movimentos verticais.
> Essa zona afectará principalmente a zona Sul e Centro durante a tarde.



O que disseste ontem para justificar a afirmação até está parcialmente acertado,só tem é um "pequeno"  problema chato 






O "bordo leste do cavado" (sic) está a umas centenas de quilómetros a leste de Portugal, nunca a ponto de afectar a actividade por cá como deste a entender.  A divergência que mencionaste efectivamente aconteceu/acontece, mas muito longe de Portugal. A própria carta que usaste para te justificares mostra a zona de divergência em altura a evoluir do sul de Espanha/Marrocos para o leste de Espanha, muito longe de Portugal.






De resto é facilmente identificavel essa zona de divergência em altura nas imagens de satélite. Com efeitos pouco significativos em Espanha ao longo do dia de hoje por acaso (miscelânea um pouco caótica de células com nuvens altas). Nos Pirenéus e sul de França é que parece estar a ajudar a dar uns estoiros valentes nas últimas horas. Se tivéssemos mais calor na superfície nestes últimos dias, a esta hora essa zona do leste de Espanha teria um sistema convectivo de mesoescala poderoso, e em Portugal também teríamos tido tempo mais extremo , em vez de granizo teríamos saraiva de maiores dimensões. 








stormy disse:


> A norte não há forçamento, mas tambem não há convergencia que limite a convecção



Corretíssimo, e foi o que aconteceu hoje, a partir de certa hora a convergência em altura ajudou a matar as trovoadas, a partir do final da tarde no norte. Mas quanto ao que disseste inicialmente, estavas pelo menos baralhado geograficamente ... 
Um pouco de menos _wishcasting_ seria bem vindo ....


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Esquecendo o passado, entretanto o ECMWF pouco parece ter mudado na última saída, na quarta-feira parece haver uma "rega" jeitosa em boa parte do país, mas aparentemente sem muita instabilidade. E também teremos que dar uma olhadela com mais atenção aos Açores nos próximos dias.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Abr 2012 às 17:16)

stormy disse:


> .



Façam uma Previsão do Tempo - Maio 2012 s.f.f. Vá lá. Toca a arriscar.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2012 às 18:08)

Boas tardes.

Vince, foi uma má analise minha....para a proxima terei mais calma

Quanto ás previsões...
Durante o resto do dia de hoje, e até á manhã de amanhã, teremos uma situação em altura menos favoravel á convecção ( e claro..durante a noite sem calor á superficie ainda piores as condições).

Durante a tarde de hoje apareceram alguns aguaceiros localmente moderados, ontem intrepetei abusivamente as condições aos 500hpa...o que se passou foi que apesar de haver uma situação em altitude menos favoravel, houve uma compensação pelo forte aquecimento diurno que deu origem a alguma convecção.

................

*t+21h a t+30h*

Para este periodo espera-se a chegada de uma perturbação em altura, com maior expressão na região norte e centro.
Espera-se tambem um aumento gradual do shear vertical e direccional.
Preve-se, assim, para todo o pais uma situação de instabilidade, primeiro com maior incidencia no litoral oeste até ao inicio da tarde de amanhã, extendendo-se depois a todo o interior durante a tarde, onde os aguaceiros podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
No norte haverá uma cobertura maior de nebulosidade estratiforme, que pode limitar o aquecimento diurno, e a sul, espera-se que o aquecimento seja mais que suficiente para compensar a pior dinamica em altura.

*t+33h a t+57h*

Para este periodo duas mudanças importantes são esperadas.
O aumento rapido do shear.
A adveção quente e humida, com uma pluma de theta-e superior a 35ºC e razões de mistura entre 8 e 9g/Kg na região centro e sul, e da ordem das 6.5 a 7.5g/Kg no norte e interior NE.

Dada a descida dos niveis de condensação espera-se que nas serras do norte e centro possam ocorrer precipitações orograficas com algum significado.
Tambem a descida do nivel de condensação se pode traduzir num aumento das nuvens baixas, especialmente no interior da região Norte e centro, limtando o aquecimento diurno e a convecção.

Espera-se assim, a partir da madrugada de 4f, que uma linha de instabilidade activa se aproxime do litoral oeste, podendo trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas, localmente fortes e acompanhadas de rajadas de vento da ordem dos 45 a 60km.h.
Não são de excluir sistemas convectivos mais organizados, com maior capacidade para produzir chuva forte e presistente acompanhdada de vento mais sustentado e trovoada.

Durante a tarde a instabilidade convectiva vai-se propagar essencialmente ás regiões do sul e ás terras baixas do litoral norte e centro, com a região de trás os montes e beira interior a ser afectados maioritariamente por precipitação estratiforme ou convecção elevada.

Neste periodo o factor a ter mais em conta é mesmo a precipitação, que pode ser concentrada e intensa, nomeadamente entre as 6h e as 12h da manhã nas areas urbanas do litoral, onde o modelo coloca bastante SBCAPE e convergencia.

..............................

*Médio e longo prazo*

Até ao fim de semana preve-se a premanencia de uma area de baixas pressões a oeste, ligada a uma depressão situada nos Açores por um vale em altitude.
A cicrular entre os dois sistemas encontra-se uma massa de ar de origem tropical, instavel, e varias perturbações associadas a ondulações em altura, que vão causar a passagem de numerosas linhas de instabilidade, e favorecer a manutenção do regime de convecção diurno sobre o continente.

Espera-se uma subida da temperatura, e da humidade, com as tardes a serem algo quentes e humidas.

*
Analises mais detalhadas devem ser feitas com menos de 48h de antecendencia.*


...........



Para o longo prazo ( dias 7 a 14 de Maio), temos duas hipoteses:

Tendo em conta a média do ensemble das 00z do ECMWF

*Hipotese 1 *






Neste cenário, a depressão/vale complexo sobre o Atlantico interage directamente com um cavado que vem de NW sobre o Atlantico NE, quebra-se a região depressionária, com uma das suas componentes a reogranizar-se a oeste ou sudoeste de Pt continental.

Este cenário traria um periodo de instabilidade com tempo quente, seguindo-se um agravamente significativo do estado do tempo, e posterior entrada de uma circulação mais fresca e esatavel de NW.

(Há no entanto  a possibilidade da depressão passar demasiado a norte..ai não teriamos um agarvamento tão significativo).

*Hipotese 2*






Assim a instabilidade vai-se desvanecendo, segue-se um periodo de circulação de W em altura, com entrada de algum ar mais seco e fresco essencialmente na região norte, e logo depois, uma acentuada subida da temperatura sob regime anticiclonico com circulação de SW em altura e de NE ou E á superficie.

*Para já tanto o ECMWF00z como o GFS12z de hoje, apontam um cenário mais proximo á Hipotese 1, para  a semana de 7 a 14 de Maio.  *


----------

